# Viccel.com Socks!



## Andy

I got some socks from *https://www.viccel.com* and they are a great value!

Made from 100% mercerized cotton, which has a stronger fabric structure and will not shrink or lose its shape in a very thin sock, with reinforced heels, and toes.​
Plus you should see the colors! The prices are very reasonable too. ​
Sweat is a strong solvent for dyes in socks, but Viccel uses *Indantherene dyes,* which do not disolve in sweat and these socks keep their original color. Also Indantherene dyes are resistant to light, washing, and chloride.
Your black socks will stay black no matter how many times they are washed.​


----------



## eagle2250

As long as they come in black and navy color options, I'll give them a try...perhaps a brand to compete with the GoldToes, eh!


----------



## Nerev

Hmmm.. any with stripes? :aportnoy:


----------



## Srynerson

Is that address correct? When I try going to viccell.com or www.viccell.com, they come up as invalid addresses.


----------



## deanayer

I think it should be https://www.viccel.com like its spelled on the sock but thats not working either. I do I have the correct domain however as google has indexed it the same as I have spelled it, its just offline right now for some reason.


----------



## kemalony

deanayer said:


> I think it should be https://www.viccel.com like its spelled on the sock but thats not working either. I do I have the correct domain however as google has indexed it the same as I have spelled it, its just offline right now for some reason.


I have just checked https://www.viccel.com it works fine


----------



## gordion

*hate synthetic*

can anyone tell me about are these socks really dont have synthetic ??

thanx


----------



## memphislawyer

I am ordering a six pack today to try them out. About $4.90 a pair and he will let me mix and match on a 6 pack, making them about $4.00 a pair and free shipping


----------



## From Vancouver

Those socks look short to me. Men wearing them might show leg when sitting down - a no-no. I prefer over-the-calf length socks.


----------



## LanceW

I have 6 pair coming. It's hard to have too many socks


----------



## sid1971

LanceW said:


> I have 6 pair coming. It's hard to have too many socks


Just done the samething but ordered 8 pairs.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy

I got an error once too, but this is the correct URL!

https://www.viccel.com/ Two "C's" one "L".


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

From Vancouver said:


> Those socks look short to me. Men wearing them might show leg when sitting down - a no-no. I prefer over-the-calf length socks.


I have just spoken to them. they will be bringing out OTC socks and patterned socks in the future.


----------



## gordion

i just ordered 6 pairs  undyed


----------



## kemalony

gordion said:


> can anyone tell me about are these socks really dont have synthetic ??
> 
> thanx


only have elastane in top section rate of it aproximate 1.5%. But this elastane does not have direct connection to skin because its placed inside socks' fabric.


----------



## kemalony

The Sartorial Executive said:


> I have just spoken to them. they will be bringing out OTC socks and patterned socks in the future.


Length of socks change depends on size and equal to foot length. Actually its hard to see leg when you sit down.

But many people requested OCT Socks and we decided to add them in our production range. They will be ready end of this month.


----------



## gordion

kemalony said:


> only have elastane in top section rate of it aproximate 1.5%. But this elastane does not have direct connection to skin because its placed inside socks' fabric.


thanx


----------



## kemalony

Nerev said:


> Hmmm.. any with stripes? :aportnoy:


We are preparing new designs when they are ready I will write you


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Andy,

How would you compare these socks against Pantaharella, Marcoliani, Corgi and Falke?



Andy said:


> I got some socks from *https://www.viccel.com* and they are a great value!
> 
> Made from 100% mercerized cotton, which has a stronger fabric structure and will not shrink or lose its shape in a very thin sock, with reinforced heels, and toes.​
> Plus you should see the colors! The prices are very reasonable too. ​
> Sweat is a strong solvent for dyes in socks, but Viccel uses *Indantherene dyes,* which do not disolve in sweat and these socks keep their original color. Also Indantherene dyes are resistant to light, washing, and chloride.
> Your black socks will stay black no matter how many times they are washed.​


----------



## Andy

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Andy,
> 
> How would you compare these socks against Pantaharella, Marcoliani, Corgi and Falke?


They are cheaper! :icon_smile_big:

Actually the only socks that you mention that I have had any personal experience with is a couple pairs of Pantherella from Alex Kabbaz

Now if someone would like to send me a pair or two of Marcoliani, Corgi and/or Falke I would be more than happy to give you my opinion! :icon_smile_big:

Most of the socks in my sock drawer are Polo/RL.


----------



## kemalony

gordion said:


> i just ordered 6 pairs  undyed


you would buy different colors too.

If you want to get 15% discount after ordering 6 pairs black socks only you have to do is sending mail with the colors you want. Socks will be sent as your color selection.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I just had a brief dialog with someone from Turkey. I told him I would be more than happy to purchase a few pair of their socks and try them out.

But the *only* method of payment is via PayPal, (Huge rip-off that I have never, and will never use) or to put your credit card, (with a $20K limit) number into their web site that could be hacked and suddenly the fifty dollar sock purchase is a nightmare from hell.

Great deal!

No thanks, I'll pay fifty dollars a pair for my socks before I will put my credit card into a computer.


----------



## Andy

127.72 MHz said:


> I just had a brief dialog with someone from Turkey. I told him I would be more than happy to purchase a few pair of their socks and try them out.
> 
> But the *only* method of payment is via PayPal, (Huge rip-off that I have never, and will never use) or to put your credit card, (with a $20K limit) number into their web site that could be hacked and suddenly the fifty dollar sock purchase is a nightmare from hell.
> 
> Great deal!
> 
> No thanks, I'll pay fifty dollars a pair for my socks before I will put my credit card into a computer.


127.72 MHz:

I've been using PayPal since 2001 with (cross my fingers) NO Problems and it's been a godsend to me and this website. I could have never sold my books or accepted any payments without it!

Contact *kemalony* for other forms of payment. I know he'll be glad to work with you.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

127.72 MHz said:


> No thanks, I'll pay fifty dollars a pair for my socks before I will put my credit card into a computer.


Then I suggest you never ever use your credit card in a store as it will end upon computers just the same....


----------



## hmas

ditto

In over 10 years of using Paypal I have never had one issue.

In over 14 years of using credit cards, I have had my cc info stolen three times. All three times it was the same - some kid using a magnetic stripe reader to steal the cc's info and then they recreated a fake care with that info.

The first time a cop explained it to me, my mouth dropped to the floor. Apparently its getting quite common.

Quick fingered, techie 18-22 year olds seem to be the largest culprits at the moment, in particular at casual dining restaurants when they can take your card out of sight (they pickup at the table and take off supposedly to register; in contrast, at a store they usually ring you up in front of you).

By the way, you can now use prepaid credit cards that have a max limit. Pain in the neck, but if you do not trust a site, you limit your loss.


----------



## kemalony

We use PAYPAL for more secure shopping. With paypal we dont deal with customers Credit Cart Number. I m using PAYPAL in online shopping instead of entering my credit card number each time. More than 100 million people using PAYPAL


----------



## Andy

My wife and I were visiting friends in France a few years ago and were pleasantly shocked to find that every restaurant, even the very small had hand held credit card readers for their waiters.

My credit card never left my sight in France. Now if the USA would only become as technically advanced!!

There is much less chance of having your credit info stolen on-line than giving it to a restaurant waiter to take away for 15 minutes.

But we're off track here! Any got their Viccel socks yet?


----------



## gman-17

Andy said:


> My wife and I were visiting friends in France a few years ago and were pleasantly shocked to find that every restaurant, even the very small had hand held credit card readers for their waiters.
> 
> My credit card never left my sight in France. Now if the USA would only become as technically advanced!!
> 
> There is much less chance of having your credit info stolen on-line than giving it to a restaurant waiter to take away for 15 minutes.
> 
> But we're off track here! Any got their Viccel socks yet?


This is pretty much the way it is all over Europe. We do need to catch up.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Then I suggest you never ever use your credit card in a store as it will end upon computers just the same....


Your know it all suggestion is ignorant and therefore rejected, period. (You see it's not "Just the same" as you claim.)

The credit card that I use at a brick and store goes into *their* computer and if the number is stolen the greatest odds are I will be able to sort it out. (Hey Mr. Satorial know-it-all, would you like to spend a couple of years tracking your credit?) (One again your "It's just the same" comment shines through as *worthless!)*

*If* on the other hand you, (or I) give a credit card to someone in say, ah, *Turkey* and it's stolen,...It's a *completely *different story.

A very close friend of mine ordered one shirt from a company in Turkey and it took the greater part of two years clear up his credit rating as a result of *one purchase.*

Not to say this sock company is anything but above board and the fellow I messaged with was professional and polite. And I might add he told me he wouldn't put his credit card into a web site to purchase anything unless there is a phone number he could call to follow up in case something goes wrong.

Bottom line if a vendor wants me as a customer they will offer a phone number to call and a brick and mortar address I can write to.

I am very happy to know that so many have had positive experiences with PayPal,....I have not and will not give them a chance to take one more cent from me for the rest of my life.

P.S. If Viccel ever gets a phone number I'll try fifty bucks worth of their socks.


----------



## kemalony

127.72 MHz said:


> Your know it all suggestion is ignorant and therefore rejected, period. (You see it's not "Just the same" as you claim.)
> 
> The credit card that I use at a brick and store goes into *their* computer and if the number is stolen the greatest odds are I will be able to sort it out. (Hey Mr. Satorial know-it-all, would you like to spend a couple of years tracking your credit?) (One again your "It's just the same" comment shines through as *worthless!)*
> 
> *If* on the other hand you, (or I) give a credit card to someone in say, ah, *Turkey* and it's stolen,...It's a *completely *different story.
> 
> A very close friend of mine ordered one shirt from a company in Turkey and it took the greater part of two years clear up his credit rating as a result of *one purchase.*
> 
> Not to say this sock company is anything but above board and the fellow I messaged with was professional and polite. And I might add he told me he wouldn't put his credit card into a web site to purchase anything unless there is a phone number he could call to follow up in case something goes wrong.
> 
> Bottom line if a vendor wants me as a customer they will offer a phone number to call and a brick and mortar address I can write to.
> 
> I am very happy to know that so many have had positive experiences with PayPal,....I have not and will not give them a chance to take one more cent from me for the rest of my life.
> 
> P.S. If Viccel ever gets a phone number I'll try fifty bucks worth of their socks.


I think paying with phone talk has much risk coz you are talking with human.
"A very close friend of mine ordered one shirt from a company in Turkey and it took the greater part of two years clear up his credit rating as a result of one purchase."

Why did you tell that story ?

What do you mean ?

Turks are thief ?

being thief cant be related with race or nation.

Goods are good , bads are bad no matter which nation they belong to.

We are doing business , producing 100% Cotton Lisle Socks and we sell those high quality socks in good prices to people around the world. People send messages with thanks.

If we want to fool people there must be millions way but not selling socks.

As you remember before you posted here, we had conversation and I said you if you afraid of online shoping I can send you socks for free but you did not accept that too.

I cant understand your purpose.

Look Mr.Woodward I m repeating again, we dont see any credit cart number.

take care


----------



## 127.72 MHz

kemalony said:


> I think paying with phone talk has much risk coz you are talking with human.
> "A very close friend of mine ordered one shirt from a company in Turkey and it took the greater part of two years clear up his credit rating as a result of one purchase."
> 
> Why did you tell that story ?
> 
> What do you mean ?
> 
> Turks are thief ?
> 
> being thief cant be related with race or nation.
> 
> Goods are good , bads are bad no matter which nation they belong to.
> 
> We are doing business , producing 100% Cotton Lisle Socks and we sell those high quality socks in good prices to people around the world. People send messages with thanks.
> 
> If we want to fool people there must be millions way but not selling socks.
> 
> As you remember before you posted here, we had conversation and I said you if you afraid of online shoping I can send you socks for free but you did not accept that too.
> 
> I cant understand your purpose.
> 
> Look Mr.Woodward I m repeating again, we dont see any credit cart number.
> 
> take care


1. Why did I tell the story? To point out that Turks are thiefs? Nice try but I think not. Although you might just win an award for ethnic/nationalistic baiting!
(given the tone and tenor of your remarks I'm not at all sure you deserve an answer but to show my heart's in the right place I will reply.)
I told the story firstly because it is true. Secondly because I believe many people think these things seldom happen, which is untrue. It is my believe that *when* these things happen they are much more difficult to get to the bottom of when your card has been used far away from the U.S.A..

No doubt that some countries are worse for this than others but pointing out that it has happened, regardless of where it happened *is no reflection* on the people of a given country. (or for that matter their race, creed, sex, national origin, or sexual orientation) I'm of the belief that if you are robbed and when you see the individual running away you happen to notice that they are white, black, brown, yellow, red, or even green, this does not make you a racist!
But none the less Kemalony it was a good try to get something going along the racial front! (NOT)

It is not my way to try to get something for nothing. I would rather pay double your asking price than receive something I have not paid for.

If I was to accept your kind offer to try a pair or two of your socks and I liked them. (no reason to believe I would not like them) How could I pay for several pairs, say $50.- worth without using PayPal?

Finally my opinion and experiences are not to hurt your business but when I have personally watched and dealt with issues that have resulted from putting one's credit card in a web site, I am not going to be made to feel as though I'm being too cautious or extreme.


----------



## kemalony

I said 2 times and this will be 3
we dont see any credit cart number

dont you have different friend who had problem with a different site with a different country ?

as long as I know PAYPAL is not TURKISH company


----------



## 127.72 MHz

For Heaven's sake pal I hope you get thousands of dollars worth of business. I truly wish the experience my pal had with having his credit card hacked was an experience from India, Pakistan, or some south American company but sadly it wasn't.

Lot's of people do not like PayPal Friend. And from what I understand it's American! Oh you know those darn American companies are looking to put a knife in your back!

This has *nothing* to do with Turkey okay? NOTHING.

It's about:

1. Using a credit card and installing that number into a computer.

2. The fact that many people do not like using PayPal and under the best of circumstances having them take a cut of your purchase.
(Not to mention that there are people that have had disputes with PayPal and were unable to get them resolved,.....why? Because even PayPal has no way to talk to someone with a pulse to get a given matter resolved)


----------



## LanceW

I happily paid with paypal and appreciate the convenience of doing so. Also, thank you for your prompt shipping.


----------



## kemalony

*Special Discount For Andy's Member*

if you enter Viccel from this Andy's forum you will get special 20% discounted prices no matter how many pairs you ordered.


----------



## bbcrock

127.72 MHz said:


> For Heaven's sake pal I hope you get thousands of dollars worth of business. I truly wish the experience my pal had with having his credit card hacked was an experience from India, Pakistan, or some south American company but sadly it wasn't.
> 
> Lot's of people do not like PayPal Friend. And from what I understand it's American! Oh you know those darn American companies are looking to put a knife in your back!
> 
> This has *nothing* to do with Turkey okay? NOTHING.
> 
> It's about:
> 
> 1. Using a credit card and installing that number into a computer.
> 
> 2. The fact that many people do not like using PayPal and under the best of circumstances having them take a cut of your purchase.
> (Not to mention that there are people that have had disputes with PayPal and were unable to get them resolved,.....why? Because even PayPal has no way to talk to someone with a pulse to get a given matter resolved)


Name one credit card processing company that beats paypal's charges for online credit card sales in the less than $1000 per month bracket. Costco can get you 1.64% for hand processed charges if you want to send the follow up email to your customers 18 hours after they place the purchase.

Simply put, no sane businessman is anti-paypal.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Oh my god Millie, they done put our credit card in the computer! The terrorists have it now, and they'll use it to buy explosives for the Moooslims...


----------



## gman-17

Funny story, but true. I received a call from my CC company a few years ago asking if I had in fact ordered $12,000.00 worth of stuff from Victoria's Secret and sent it to Russia. I quickly said, no, and all was resolved on the spot---new card, etc. That would have been a great discussion with the wife. "Honey, do you really believe I am having an affair with all of the women of Minsk?"


----------



## Andy

gman-17 said:


> Funny story, but true. I received a call from my CC company a few years ago asking if I had in fact ordered $12,000.00 worth of stuff from Victoria's Secret and sent it to Russia. I quickly said, no, and all was resolved on the spot---new card, etc. That would have been a great discussion with the wife. "Honey, do you really believe I am having an affair with all of the women of Minsk?"


gman:

I saw the pictorial "Women of Minsk" in PayBorscht magagaine and I believe you were NOT having an affair with any of them! :icon_smile_big:

Anyone got their Viccel socks yet?


----------



## gordion

kemalony said:


> if you enter Viccel from this Andy's forum you will get special 20% discounted prices no matter how many pairs you ordered.


thanx for your special andy's members %20 discount :aportnoy:


----------



## sid1971

Andy said:


> gman:
> 
> I saw the pictorial "Women of Minsk" in PayBorscht magagaine and I believe you were NOT having an affair with any of them! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Anyone got their Viccel socks yet?


getting back to the socks!!! i received my first pairs yesterday they look and feel good quality (at this price anyway). I am wearing a pair of black ones today, Too early to say if they are any good but early indications are that they are comfortable and fit very well. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## kemalony

*Alternative Link to Viccel*

if you get slow connection with www.viccel.com you can use www.viccel.us

Waiting for more good news from Viccel socks users..


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

127.72 MHz said:


> Your know it all suggestion is ignorant and therefore rejected, period. (You see it's not "Just the same" as you claim.)
> 
> The credit card that I use at a brick and store goes into *their* computer and if the number is stolen the greatest odds are I will be able to sort it out. (Hey Mr. Satorial know-it-all, would you like to spend a couple of years tracking your credit?) (One again your "It's just the same" comment shines through as *worthless!)*


* Why do I get the feeling that you don't have many friends.*



> *If* on the other hand you, (or I) give a credit card to someone in say, ah, *Turkey* and it's stolen,...It's a *completely *different story.


So if you went to Turkey on holiday you would not use a credit card? Or is it because it is on the internet? Well, US people are just as capable as being dishonest as Turkish (more possibly) and Visa and MasterCard are international. Also the Internet transaction is encrypted end to end between you and a merchant bank, the bricks and mortar transaction ends up on their computer (according to you). actually untrue - it is encrypted between their computer and the merchant bank in a similar way to an Internet transaction. The shop just gets an authorisation acknowledgement. The problem comes when they handle your card where they can clone it or use a wireless handhld chip and pin device that passes the data in the clear (as some do).



> A very close friend of mine ordered one shirt from a company in Turkey and it took the greater part of two years clear up his credit rating as a result of *one purchase.*
> 
> Not to say this sock company is anything but above board and the fellow I messaged with was professional and polite. And I might add he told me he wouldn't put his credit card into a web site to purchase anything unless there is a phone number he could call to follow up in case something goes wrong.


Well, you wouldn't give your credit card details to 'this sock company' you would give it (encrypted using 128bit cypher - cipher for you) to Paypal over an encrypted end-to-end link. It is of course up to you whether you trust Paypal.



> Bottom line if a vendor wants me as a customer they will offer a phone number to call and a brick and mortar address I can write to.


So you would give credit card details over an open easy to intercept phone line but not over an encrypted data line - up to you, I guess



> I am very happy to know that so many have had positive experiences with PayPal,....I have not and will not give them a chance to take one more cent from me for the rest of my life.
> 
> P.S. If Viccel ever gets a phone number I'll try fifty bucks worth of their socks.


By ordering over an easily intercepted international phone line - good idea... Oh and calling pople ignorant when they discuss things you are ignorant of is not wise...

Anyway, back to the socks - anyone other than Andy receive them?


----------



## Matthew Schitck

*Happy with my socks*

I've got my socks and they are rather nice. Sadly I jumped the gun and ordered a batch before I spotted the AAAC discount. Next time then.


----------



## memphislawyer

I got mine today. Two pair of navy blue, very vibrant, no ribbing. One pair of black, with a V on it. Nice touch, also no ribbing. Two charcoal, but the color is off. Looks more like a darker olive green then the charcoal grey that we would have as a suit color. It will definitely be shades lighter than the grey charcoal suit, and a lighter grey, I think it tends to the green side. One undyed is going to go well with stone-colored khakis.

The socks seem very nice to the touch, really nice. A thinner cotton sock, which is what I am going to like. It would remind you of the nylon socks without the ribbing.

Shipping was fast I'd say since they came from Turkey, maybe 10 days max?


----------



## kemalony

I m glad that you liked Viccel Socks . We are waiting for more good news from other Viccel buyers.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Still waiting, but lookin forward to them.


----------



## gordion

*GOT MY VICCEL SOCKS*

i got my 6 pairs of undyed socks today they are so soft and vibrant and fits perfect and natural and and and ....

i found my socks source thank you Viccel Socks :aportnoy:

Thank You Viccel Thank You Andy


----------



## memphislawyer

Gordion: The undyed goes perfect with a lighter shade of khaki. I asked them to try to match up a British tan color and also a better stab at the charcoal grey. I wore my black ones yesterday and the blue ones today. Ill toss out my Gold Toes and replace them with these assuming that they do not fade like my other socks. They are light and the elastic stays up. Those guys that want OTC, well, so much the better.

I have a pay it forward thread for some grey socks.


----------



## Sean Archer

What size do you guys recommend for a 10 EEE guy?


----------



## kemalony

*News about Viccel Socks.*

Now you can choose Ribbed design or Plain design for each color.
Visit Viccel Shop for new option.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

Just waiting for the over the calf option and then I will be placing an order.


----------



## LanceW

I wore my new Viccel socks yesterday for the first time. I must say, they seem to me to be an incredible bargain.

I don't often wear cotton socks but these were very nice indeed.


----------



## Carolus

One suggestion I have would be to offer bi-colored socks like the Falke shadows. I find the selection of colors in the Falkes a little limited but like the idea of the secondary color matching either the shirt, tie or pocket square while the primary color still matches the trouser.


----------



## cmavity

Andy said:


> My wife and I were visiting friends in France a few years ago and were pleasantly shocked to find that every restaurant, even the very small had hand held credit card readers for their waiters.
> 
> My credit card never left my sight in France. Now if the USA would only become as technically advanced!!
> 
> There is much less chance of having your credit info stolen on-line than giving it to a restaurant waiter to take away for 15 minutes.
> 
> But we're off track here! Any got their Viccel socks yet?


To get off track again, Legal Sea Foods in Boston is now using them. According to our server, they are the only restaurant in the US to have adopted them at this point.


----------



## cpac

LanceW said:


> I wore my new Viccel socks yesterday for the first time. I must say, they seem to me to be an incredible bargain.
> 
> I don't often wear cotton socks but these were very nice indeed.


I wore my free pair yesterday as well. They're a bit short for me (at 6'5") and so I'll probably wait until I can try the over-the-calf before making any significant purchases.

That said, they seemed of high quality, though I did find that they were much thinner than the pantherellas I usually wear which caused my shoes to fit significantly looser....


----------



## DCLawyer68

I see they have kids socks - I think some brightly colored toddler socks would be a good test.


----------



## kemalony

*100% Cotton Socks For Kids*

Viccel Socks are without any synthetic so they are really healthy for kids. Especially for kids with allergies. Before Viccel my 2 years old son's feet was stinky as a big guy's feet but now his feet smells real baby. 
I dont allow synthetic touch his skin :icon_saint7kg: please check composition of kids' clothes.

But please wait for special prices for Andy's Members


----------



## kemalony

*20% Discount for Andy's members*

Viccel for kids 20% Discount for Andy's members you can use following link
https://kids.viccel.com


----------



## pkprd869

For those that have tried the viccel socks, do they slip down a lot? I just really hate when a sock slides all the way down near my ankle. If they stay up, I'll have to give that discount a try in multiple colors.


----------



## kemalony

Thanks for your suggestion there will be bi-colored socks too but first we are working on making ready over the calf socks.



Carolus said:


> One suggestion I have would be to offer bi-colored socks like the Falke shadows. I find the selection of colors in the Falkes a little limited but like the idea of the secondary color matching either the shirt, tie or pocket square while the primary color still matches the trouser.


----------



## TweedBoy

I just received 2 6-packs of Viccel socks, claret and charcoal, delivered from Turkey to Austria within 10 days of placing my order. The socks are good quality and comfortable, if a little thinner than the Falkes and Palmers I usually wear. They are short, so I will wait until the over-the-calf ones become available before ordering again. I also find the sizing quite small, if your feet are at the top of a size range it might be best to go up a size.


----------



## indylion

TweedBoy said:


> I just received 2 6-packs of Viccel socks, claret and charcoal, delivered from Turkey to Austria within 10 days of placing my order. The socks are good quality and comfortable, if a little thinner than the Falkes and Palmers I usually wear. They are short, so I will wait until the over-the-calf ones become available before ordering again. I also find the sizing quite small, if your feet are at the top of a size range it might be best to go up a size.


+1 quite small

I should have ordered the next size up


----------



## kemalony

indylion said:


> +1 quite small
> 
> I should have ordered the next size up


Please contact us. e-mail is [email protected] we will try to help you.


----------



## Djupis

+1 on the small size. But still excellent socks, I am getting ready to buy a pack of over the calf-socks when they are ready (in the larger size that is).


----------



## kemalony

*Size Selection has been changed*

We have changed size system in eshop.viccel.com instead of selecting range like S-R-L, now you can select your shoe size directly.


----------



## memphislawyer

This company seems headed in the right direction - actually listening to customers to try to tweak a product line. Also great customer service. Fast shipping too. I just hope they don't grow too big and get away from what makes them a good company so far. Anyway, wearing my blue pair with some new blue pants and brown shoes and so far, looks snazzy.


----------



## gordion

memphislawyer said:


> This company seems headed in the right direction - actually listening to customers to try to tweak a product line. Also great customer service. Fast shipping too. I just hope they don't grow too big and get away from what makes them a good company so far. Anyway, wearing my blue pair with some new blue pants and brown shoes and so far, looks snazzy.


i would like to see the picture :aportnoy:


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Got my free socks today. My thoughts, fit very well, a little thin (but could be a good thing when the weather gets hotter) and too short (for me) BUT excellent value at the price they are charging. If you are happy with shorter socks then these are a bargain -especially with 20% AAAC discount.


----------



## Djupis

Wore them for six hours in the city today, felt like I wasn't wearing socks, in a good way that is. (And they kept up as well)


----------



## Andy

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Got my free socks today. My thoughts, fit very well, a little thin (but could be a good thing when the weather gets hotter) and too short (for me) BUT excellent value at the price they are charging. If you are happy with shorter socks then these are a bargain -especially with 20% AAAC discount.


But -- How would you compare these socks against Pantherella, Marcoliani, Corgi and Falke? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy

memphislawyer said:


> This company seems headed in the right direction - actually listening to customers to try to tweak a product line. Also great customer service. Fast shipping too. I just hope they don't grow too big and get away from what makes them a good company so far. Anyway, wearing my blue pair with some new blue pants and brown shoes and so far, looks snazzy.


And where else but a Forum like this, actually where else but THIS Forum, :icon_smile: can a company, just starting out, get this kind of in depth market research!


----------



## kemalony

Andy said:


> And where else but a Forum like this, actually where else but THIS Forum, :icon_smile: can a company, just starting out, get this kind of in depth market research!


Honestly dont know the second forum. if any body knows please tell me :icon_smile: just kidding.

We are preparing new product line regarding your reviews.

Thank you all.


----------



## BareSolid

I'll order once they get long socks. 

Can anyone remark on the Navy-ness of the navy socks? I have had problems before, whereby I've purchased navy socks that have been lighter than my trousers.


----------



## kemalony

BareSolid said:


> I'll order once they get long socks.
> 
> Can anyone remark on the Navy-ness of the navy socks? I have had problems before, whereby I've purchased navy socks that have been lighter than my trousers.


Maybe this thread may help you to find answer .


----------



## jackwins

Last night I ordered 11 pairs of Viccel socks, all ribbed. Black, Navy Blue, Brown, and the non-colored. Viccel, thanks for the 20% AAAC discount. I'll give them a try, I have never worn all cotton dress socks but look forward to trying them out.

I only hope they are long enough. I wear a size 12 shoe. If they are as good as others have stated I will be ordering another 10 pair.

Jackwins


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

jackwins said:


> Last night I ordered 11 pairs of Viccel socks, all ribbed. Black, Navy Blue, Brown, and the non-colored. Viccel, thanks for the 20% AAAC discount. I'll give them a try, I have never worn all cotton dress socks but look forward to trying them out.
> 
> I only hope they are long enough. I wear a size 12 shoe. If they are as good as others have stated I will be ordering another 10 pair.
> 
> Jackwins


If you are unsure of the fit, why not take them up on their standing offer to send you a free sample pair?

It beats the hell out of having 11 pairs of socks that don't fit.


----------



## jackwins

NukeMeSlowly said:


> If you are unsure of the fit, why not take them up on their standing offer to send you a free sample pair?
> 
> It beats the hell out of having 11 pairs of socks that don't fit.


Sometimes you just have to have faith... Also, because I didnt think of it at the time :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

jackwins said:


> Sometimes you just have to have faith... Also, because I didnt think of it at the time :icon_headagainstwal


Contact them ASAP. It may not be too late to modify your order (i.e., "send one sample pair first and I will confirm size and you can then send the rest"). After all, you are not asking for a refund; you want the socks (just the right size). I am sure they want you to be satisfied.

My 2 cents.


----------



## kemalony

jackwins said:


> Sometimes you just have to have faith... Also, because I didnt think of it at the time :icon_headagainstwal


If you have doubts we can send you 1 pair you can check the size.


----------



## kemalony

*Sizing Doubts*

Hi all,

We got some mails about sizes. When you select the size you will get the right socks will fit you perfect.

We sent Viccel socks to many people and only 2 people talked about small size.

We offered to one sending socks again but he did not replied.

Other person said no need to send socks and as he wrote in forum he seems happy with Viccel so we are happy too.

Honestly we want people happy with our socks thats why we dont use any synthetic in our socks though it is really hard to produce without polyamid

we know synthetic materials are not healthy cause some problems like foot odor. And many complaints about fading black and navy socks and we use expensive dye stuff called Indathrene which has the highest washing and light fastness.

If you have more question you can ask here we will try to answer and Viccel users can answer too.

wish you happy days


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

Please let us know when the over-the-calf/knee-high option is available. 

I am only waiting for this to place my first order.


----------



## kemalony

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Please let us know when the over-the-calf/knee-high option is available.
> 
> I am only waiting for this to place my first order.


I m sorry we have not, still making some tests to get best comfort but they will be ready in a week.


----------



## richard1

*Over-the-calf?*

I check the site every day. I keep waiting for the OTC to show up so I can order...are they ever coming?


----------



## Dott. Borrelli

Hi Kemalony!

I have no doubt that you've been researching the finer socks available, including Pantherella, Marcoliani, and Gallo to name a few. Many forumites have issues with other socks not being durable enough, not being available in OTC, not holding their shape, not being long enough, or not being available in argyle or other attractive patterns. Some of the Italian socks are gorgeous, but not readily available in the U.S. :icon_scratch:

You seem to be very interersted in listening to the customer, and I have no doubt you will be addressing all the mentioned issues, and perhaps give other makers a proverbial run for their money. I'm sure the guys here at AAAC would be more than happy to give you additional input and suggestions to help insure your company's success. Do ask for input to understand which colors and/or patterns are preferred, and keep up the close relationship with the customer. Get samples of the best makers' socks, and make them even better!

Best wishes with your venture, and do come up with a colorful, quality sock as good or better than Gallo, which are readily available in the U.S. for a great price! You'll have lots of customers, and will get well known rapidly... :icon_smile:


----------



## kev777

Just for info ordered from Viccel and socks were very good quality and fit true to size for me anyways. Liked them so much i placed a further order which is always the true test...
Delivery was also very very good , i cant fault Viccel.


----------



## kemalony

richard1 said:


> I check the site every day. I keep waiting for the OTC to show up so I can order...are they ever coming?


Thanks for your intrest. We are close to make them ready, its really hard to make best comfort coz OTCs are different than mid-calf.


----------



## kemalony

Dott. Borrelli said:


> Hi Kemalony!
> 
> I have no doubt that you've been researching the finer socks available, including Pantherella, Marcoliani, and Gallo to name a few. Many forumites have issues with other socks not being durable enough, not being available in OTC, not holding their shape, not being long enough, or not being available in argyle or other attractive patterns. Some of the Italian socks are gorgeous, but not readily available in the U.S. :icon_scratch:
> 
> You seem to be very interersted in listening to the customer, and I have no doubt you will be addressing all the mentioned issues, and perhaps give other makers a proverbial run for their money. I'm sure the guys here at AAAC would be more than happy to give you additional input and suggestions to help insure your company's success. Do ask for input to understand which colors and/or patterns are preferred, and keep up the close relationship with the customer. Get samples of the best makers' socks, and make them even better!
> 
> Best wishes with your venture, and do come up with a colorful, quality sock as good or better than Gallo, which are readily available in the U.S. for a great price! You'll have lots of customers, and will get well known rapidly... :icon_smile:


We are trying to do our best regarding customers and people's thoughts.
One of the important feature of Viccel is its strech construction even they have no synthetic material inside and keep their shape in daytime. 
We will do patterned and colourful socks but first we have to succeed OTCs with best comfort.

Its really nice get e-mails from our happy customers around the world (USA, UK, Canada, Australia, Austria, Norway, Finland , Sweden, China, Netherlands and France). I think as long as we go on listen people we will get more messages from happy people.:icon_smile:
Forget to mention we have online customer support in our page, we can have direct connection with visitors if they have any question we try to help online.


----------



## CW Psmith

Well worth a try! Thanks Andy and co for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## BigCarrot

I ordered several pairs of them and got them last week. As others have mentioned, they really are a bit too short. I would love to see multi-colored OTC versions. I will definitely buy more when you get those done.


----------



## Preu Pummel

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Just waiting for the over the calf option and then I will be placing an order.


Same thoughts, here. I would have ordered 10 pair today if they were OTC. The colors are great. All cotton--excellent.


----------



## Dott. Borrelli

Viccel sounds very promising, and I'm very happy to read all the positive feedback! Come on OTC with great patterns... :aportnoy:


----------



## kemalony

Dott. Borrelli said:


> Viccel sounds very promising, and I'm very happy to read all the positive feedback! Come on OTC with great patterns... :aportnoy:


Sorry Borrelli, first we have to make ready OTC as ribbed design after than patterns.


----------



## jackwins

OK... Today is the second day I have worn a pair of Viccel socks and they are very comfortable. I was actually shocked at how much my feet can breath in all cotton socks. Also, the shipping time was not that bad considering it came from Turkey. I live in the midwest and it took around 8 days for me to receive my order. P.S. the customer service is wonderful. I give Viccel as a company, and their socks 2 thumbs up :icon_cheers:.

The only negative is that they are not OTC. Viccel when you do come out with the OTC ribbed socks I will only purchase socks from you.


----------



## kemalony

jackwins said:


> OK... Today is the second day I have worn a pair of Viccel socks and they are very comfortable. I was actually shocked at how much my feet can breath in all cotton socks. Also, the shipping time was not that bad considering it came from Turkey. I live in the midwest and it took around 8 days for me to receive my order. P.S. the customer service is wonderful. I give Viccel as a company, and their socks 2 thumbs up :icon_cheers:.
> 
> The only negative is that they are not OTC. Viccel when you do come out with the OTC ribbed socks I will only purchase socks from you.


thanks for your kindness, really happy that you liked Viccel. 
We keep hard working to prepare OTC actually I m waiting to wear them


----------



## Dott. Borrelli

kemalony said:


> Sorry Borrelli, first we have to make ready OTC as ribbed design after than patterns.


I'm very patient, and I'm sure the wait will be worthwhile!


----------



## PJC in NoVa

The Sartorial Executive said:


> I have just spoken to them. they will be bringing out OTC socks and patterned socks in the future.


Hmmm . . . . I may try them out after they do so; it's hard to go wrong at these prices, but I only wear OTC dress socks. Will "100% cotton" OTC socks stay up, though?


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

PJC in NoVa said:


> Hmmm . . . . I may try them out after they do so; it's hard to go wrong at these prices, but I only wear OTC dress socks. Will "100% cotton" OTC socks stay up, though?


Yes, for sure. Have you tried 100% cotton Corgi OTC?


----------



## PJC in NoVa

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Yes, for sure. Have you tried 100% cotton Corgi OTC?


I've seen Corgi socks on sites like Wood's of Shropshire, but all they have is colorful, midcalf casual styles in that brand, not dress socks.

Got a link for the Corgi OTCs?


----------



## KennethB

I just ordered 4 pair. Thanks for the AskAndy discount! I'll report back when they arrive.


----------



## kemalony

*Finally Viccel 100% Cotton OTC Socks*

Today we achieved right best comfortable OTC Socks. I want to share first picture of undyed viccel OTC socks.
next week OTC socks will be sold at Viccel web shop.
thanks for your patient.


----------



## Preu Pummel

SOLD.

I'll be back next week.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

kemalony said:


> Today we achieved right best comfortable OTC Socks. I want to share first picture of undyed viccel OTC socks.
> next week OTC socks will be sold at Viccel web shop.
> thanks for your patient.


Look good Kemal. You will be overrun with orders I am sure!


----------



## pkprd869

Joins the line. Can't wait...


----------



## QuestForReason

<< Also takes place in line to buy OTCs.


----------



## jackwins

kemalony said:


> Today we achieved right best comfortable OTC Socks. I want to share first picture of undyed viccel OTC socks.
> next week OTC socks will be sold at Viccel web shop.
> thanks for your patient.


Viccel (Kemalony), you now have a lifetime customer... I will fight for my place in line.ic12337:


----------



## kemalony

:icon_smile: ok no need to fight there will be enough OTCs for all :teacha:


jackwins said:


> Viccel (Kemalony), you now have a lifetime customer... I will fight for my place in line.ic12337:


----------



## geaux tigahs

kemalony said:


> ...next week OTC socks will be sold at Viccel web shop. thanks for your patient...


Any ETA on those OTCs?


----------



## CW Psmith

Delivery time to Europe was five days. So far: very, very comfortable, could be slightly longer but they have superb customer service (follow up email, sorting out colour issues, rapid response) :icon_smile_big:

Next challange: the washing machine:devil:

Looking forward to see OTC as well.


----------



## plx

I love my viccel socks. My first order came but the sizes were wrong. Kemal did his best to figure out the problem and sent me replacements in the right sizes. I've got plain and ribbed mid-calf socks and they fit perfectly, feel great, and the colors are true. Great sock, great price, great service. Recommended for those looking for solid color socks.


----------



## kemalony

Those posts make us really happy. OTC socks are almost ready and hard working on new design of web shop.


----------



## kemalony

CW Psmith said:


> Delivery time to Europe was five days. So far: very, very comfortable, could be slightly longer but they have superb customer service (follow up email, sorting out colour issues, rapid response) :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Next challange: the washing machine:devil:
> 
> Looking forward to see OTC as well.


Waiting for results


----------



## kemalony

*Finally*

Finally OTC Socks are ready, sorry not much picture of OTC socks tomorrow will be.


----------



## gordion

i got my first undyed OTC i think i am the first who bought viccel otc socks :aportnoy:


----------



## kemalony

hope you liked new design of Viccel web shop,



gordion said:


> i got my first undyed OTC i think i am the first who bought viccel otc socks :aportnoy:


----------



## kemalony

AAAC Member discount problem solved,
if you use the link below you will get the discount


----------



## Preu Pummel

Excellent. Just ordered a load.


----------



## kemalony

I m sure you will be happy with Viccel OTC socks like midcalf users.


Preu Pummel said:


> Excellent. Just ordered a load.


----------



## kev777

Just received my second order of socks from Viccel and the quality is as good as the first , i cant see me going anywhere else now as the service is second to none. Well done viccel....


----------



## kemalony

kev777 said:


> Just received my second order of socks from Viccel and the quality is as good as the first , i cant see me going anywhere else now as the service is second to none. Well done viccel....


actually you are right, no need to go anywhere while Viccel is exist


----------



## kemalony

Some people asking for bigger sizes, I want to announce you bigger size will be ready as mid-calf and over the calf.
our new size limit will be US : 14 and EU : 48½


----------



## richard1

*Viccel colors and pics?*

Has anyone received their socks in navy ? Are they truly dark navy? How about the tan, are they a good color for khakis? Any pics of dark OTC socks being worn?


----------



## kemalony

...Waiting for the news from Over the calf socks receivers...


----------



## 127.72 MHz

While I'd like to thank you for you suggestion I have a feeling that it rhetorical.

Your suggestion is resoundingly *rejected.*

For the last time using one's credit over the internet *is not* "just the same" as using one's credit card with a merchant who has a brick and mortar business.

Why? Because after I use my card at a brick and mortar store *if* there was a problem *I could physically go back to that store *and attempt to track down the issue.

I realize that having more and more people post saying that they have never had a problem, including the Administrator, might make you feel as though "You really showed me," but it has *no effect on me at all.*

Truth is I just had my credit union get me a credit account with a very small limit so that I can use it via the net knowing that I will use it so seldom.

And I had come back to this thread to purchase a couple of dozen pairs of socks, *but not now,.....*

I'm sure you've got plenty of business you surely don't need mine.

Best wishes,



The Sartorial Executive said:


> Then I suggest you never ever use your credit card in a store as it will end upon computers just the same....


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

127.72 MHz said:


> While I'd like to thank you for you suggestion I have a feeling that it rhetorical.
> 
> Your suggestion is resoundingly *rejected.*
> 
> For the last time using one's credit over the internet *is not* "just the same" as using one's credit card with a merchant who has a brick and mortar business.
> 
> Why? Because after I use my card at a brick and mortar store *if* there was a problem *I could physically go back to that store *and attempt to track down the issue.
> 
> I realize that having more and more people post saying that they have never had a problem, including the Administrator, might make you feel as though "You really showed me," but it has *no effect on me at all.*
> 
> Truth is I just had my credit union get me a credit account with a very small limit so that I can use it via the net knowing that I will use it so seldom.
> 
> And I had come back to this thread to purchase a couple of dozen pairs of socks, *but not now,.....*
> 
> I'm sure you've got plenty of business you surely don't need mine.
> 
> Best wishes,


Yawn....


----------



## kemalony

127.72 MHz said:


> While I'd like to thank you for you suggestion I have a feeling that it rhetorical.
> 
> Your suggestion is resoundingly *rejected.*
> 
> For the last time using one's credit over the internet *is not* "just the same" as using one's credit card with a merchant who has a brick and mortar business.
> 
> Why? Because after I use my card at a brick and mortar store *if* there was a problem *I could physically go back to that store *and attempt to track down the issue.
> 
> I realize that having more and more people post saying that they have never had a problem, including the Administrator, might make you feel as though "You really showed me," but it has *no effect on me at all.*
> 
> Truth is I just had my credit union get me a credit account with a very small limit so that I can use it via the net knowing that I will use it so seldom.
> 
> And I had come back to this thread to purchase a couple of dozen pairs of socks, *but not now,.....*
> 
> I'm sure you've got plenty of business you surely don't need mine.
> 
> Best wishes,


Hope you will feel the best comfort of Viccel socks soon.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

kemalony said:


> Hope you will feel the best comfort of Viccel socks soon.


Continuing hoping Mr. Sarcasim. I spend far more each year than I am willing to admit on clothing and shoes. There are several merchants who frequent this site who can attest to this.

Given the way you have responded to me making a simple concern of mine known I can tell you that will avoid doing any business with you at all cost.

My fondest regards to you and your wonderful viccel socks.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Yawn....


What are you this guys Brothers! Maybe if you get enough guys from Turkey to post saying they disagree with my position it will hurt my feelings,...

Yawn right back at you hot shot!


----------



## QuestForReason

127.72 MHz said:


> What are you this guys Brother! Mayby if you get enough guys from Turkey to post saying they disagree with my position it will hurt my feelings,...
> 
> Yawn right back at you hot shot!


Clearly senior member status cannot be equated with mature.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

QuestForReason said:


> Clearly senior member status cannot be equated with mature.


Your opinion plus two bucks buys me a cup of coffee,...

Your opinion means exactly *zero *to me.


----------



## richard1

*Credit card theft is not the problem...*

Credit card theft is not the problem. You can only be held liable for $50 and then, only if found guilty of negligence. The real problem is identity theft. That is when someone acquires your card number and changes the billing address. They can then open other accounts in your name that you will not even know about untill you apply for credit, get turned down, and find you have 17 accounts with balances in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. Some people have even had mortgages in other states in their name.

You can eliminate this problem by freezing your credit with the big three reporting agencies. This cost $10 per agency at the most, depending on state law. This prevents anyone, including yourself, from opening new accounts without a secure pin that you receive from each agency. Then, even if someone steals your identity they can do nothing with it.

I've had my credit frozen for several years and have totally stopped worrying about internet use of credit cards.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Really good information. 

Thank you.


----------



## kemalony

*Missed sized added*

There were some sizes missed on , that problem has beed fixed.


----------



## JohnDoe

I have used Viccel socks for few weeks and they seem to be of good quality. Over-the-calf -socks stay up whole day easily and their sizing worked for me. Very good buy considering the price and free shipping.


----------



## kemalony

JohnDoe said:


> I have used Viccel socks for few weeks and they seem to be of good quality. Over-the-calf -socks stay up whole day easily and their sizing worked for me. Very good buy considering the price and free shipping.


We are glad to know that you liked Viccel.


----------



## skeen

Just ordered 5 pair: black, gray, charcoal, navy blue and turquoise. Price seems pretty amazing...look forward to trying them out.


----------



## sgriswold

Bill,

It may comfort you to know that many banks and credit card companies (as well as Paypal) now offer "one-time use" credit cards. You simply request a number, which is good for one use only (up to a limit you specify) and is promptly deactivated afterwards. This drastically reduces the chances of fraud or vendor abuse. I'd recommend you look into it if you're still apprehensive about purchasing online.


----------



## Mike147

skeen said:


> Just ordered 5 pair: black, gray, charcoal, navy blue and turquoise. Price seems pretty amazing...look forward to trying them out.


Has anyone gotten the Navy in yet? Are they a very dark navy blue? Look pretty light to me on the website.


----------



## Timeless Fashion

Does Viccel still offer a free trial pair of socks to AAAC member? How does it work? Are you committed to ordering more or is there no further obligation if you don't like the trial pair?


----------



## Ay329

*Let the Buyer Beware*

I bought a few pairs of the OTC pima cotton socks

First of all the colors were not the same as advertised
Brown...is actually a dark olive (green)
Grey...is actually a tan with a slight hint of grey
Charcoal...is a dark blue teal...nothing charcoal about it
Navy Blue...nice color but its actually a bright blue...no navy in it

Perhaps this is why he doesn't use real pictures on his web site. If someone dares me.
I'll take digital pics with an 8 megapixel camera and let you decide .

The socks have so far been disappointing as they do not stay up. Not just one of the socks...all them that I have worn are consistently the same. Within an hour of walking on the first wearing...they all droop down.

If their fit improves after a few washings...then I will eat my words and post my experience in praise.

As to customer service. I was concerned and e-mailed him about the status of my order as I never got an order confirmation or notice of shipment/delivery from them. To his credit, within 2 hours (I previously posted 24 hours but this was a typo on my part), he responded promptly that the socks were shipped. Within 2 days I received them

Caveat Empteror....Let the Buyer Beware


----------



## kemalony

Ay329 said:


> I bought a few pairs of the OTC pima cotton socks
> ....
> ....


Thanks for your comments, those are important for us too. 
We want you become one of the thousands happy Viccel Socks' users.
If you reply our e-mails we will do the best to help you in any way.

Customer Happiness is the most important thing for us.


----------



## Mike147

kemalony said:


> Thanks for your comments, those are important for us too.
> We want you become one of the thousands happy Viccel Socks' users.
> If you reply our e-mails we will do the best to help you in any way.
> 
> Customer Happiness is the most important thing for us.


Mate - The poster was pretty direct in saying that in his experience, 1. the OTC socks don't stay up and 2. The colors posted on the website do not reflect the real color of the socks when delivered.

I was ready to pull the trigger and buy 8-10 pairs of OTC socks from you - but after reading Ay329's post - I don't see how I can.

I'd be interested in hearing more reviews from members who have tried the OTC socks. Thanks, Mike147


----------



## Diggy18

I have three pairs of OTC socks from Viceel, but have only worn one so far.

Regarding the colors:

The Burgundy is pretty much Burgundy to my eyes, but perhaps a _tad _more red than I had expected, but only a tad. I like the color.

The purple is as I expected.

The gray does perhaps have a tad, but only a tad mind you, of teal to it to my eyes. But, I like the color.

I tried taking pics of the socks to show the color, but my camera is not capturing what my eye is seeing in terms of the color.

Regarding the fit:

The one pair I wore stayed up all day with no problems. That's my own experience with one pair of socks. I look forward to wearing the other pairs.

Additionally, I did notice that my pants caught on the socks a little more so than on my other pairs of socks. Maybe that is because the Viccel have no nylon in them and so they aren't as smooth? Not sure.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Mike147 said:


> Mate - The poster was pretty direct in saying that in his experience, 1. the OTC socks don't stay up and 2. The colors posted on the website do not reflect the real color of the socks when delivered.
> 
> I was ready to pull the trigger and buy 8-10 pairs of OTC socks from you - but after reading Ay329's post - I don't see how I can.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing more reviews from members who have tried the OTC socks. Thanks, Mike147


I've got two pairs of the OTC socks on order, and will be posting my impressions once they arrive and I've had a chance to wear them.


----------



## Mike147

PJC in NoVa said:


> I've got two pairs of the OTC socks on order, and will be posting my impressions once they arrive and I've had a chance to wear them.


OK - I'll bite... I just ordered a few pairs of OTC in different colors (charcoal, black and navy)... STP has nothing left in Pantherella Cotton Ribbed OTC. I wish I had bought more when they were available with my 20% off code.. I really like the Pantherella Cotton Ribbed OTC - we'll see how these compare.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I generally dislike cotton dress socks and much prefer wool blends, so I'm a tough sell on the Viccel socks. But I'll give them a fair trial. The price is so low, why not?


----------



## kemalony

Diggy18 said:


> I have three pairs of OTC socks from Viceel, but have only worn one so far.
> 
> Regarding the colors:
> 
> The Burgundy is pretty much Burgundy to my eyes, but perhaps a _tad _more red than I had expected, but only a tad. I like the color.
> 
> The purple is as I expected.
> 
> The gray does perhaps have a tad, but only a tad mind you, of teal to it to my eyes. But, I like the color.
> 
> I tried taking pics of the socks to show the color, but my camera is not capturing what my eye is seeing in terms of the color.
> 
> Regarding the fit:
> 
> The one pair I wore stayed up all day with no problems. That's my own experience with one pair of socks. I look forward to wearing the other pairs.
> 
> Additionally, I did notice that my pants caught on the socks a little more so than on my other pairs of socks. Maybe that is because the Viccel have no nylon in them and so they aren't as smooth? Not sure.


Thank you for your comments. Viccel Socks are *Mercerized and Gazzed.* Those features make Viccel socks have *smooth surface and bright appearance.* And its really hard to take their photo coz of reflection, I ordered some special lens. I will check with them too.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

Wearing my first pair of Viccel socks (scarlet OTC size 8.5) today. Color is what I expected: medium but slightly bright red. Texture is nice and fabric is soft. They are a nice spring/summer weight; too thin for winter. 
My only issue so far is a niggling wish that they were maybe 1 inch higher/longer up the leg. They just reach the top of my calf and I would like the tops to be a bit closer to my knees. 

I will post my experience after a full day of wear tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## robb01

ordered a couple pair, can't wait to try them


----------



## sxs

*I got mine*

I ordered 6 pairs of socks and only got 4 pairs. Viccel was very prompt and concerned to make sure they sent the missing two pair of socks. The exchange was very pleasant. I found the socks to be outstandings. I live in Florida were the 100% cotton socks are appreciated. The navy blue socks are very light, almost a medium blue. Other than that they are outstanding socks.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Wearing my first pair of Viccel socks (scarlet OTC size 8.5) today. Color is what I expected: medium but slightly bright red. Texture is nice and fabric is soft. They are a nice spring/summer weight; too thin for winter.
> My only issue so far is a niggling wish that they were maybe 1 inch higher/longer up the leg. They just reach the top of my calf and I would like the tops to be a bit closer to my knees.
> 
> I will post my experience after a full day of wear tonight or tomorrow.


Ok, I wore them the whole day and I am pretty pleased. 
No drooping, no falling down after a day complete with sitting, pacing, lecturing, driving, extensive walking, etc.

For my leg shape they work pretty well although I still wish they were 1 or 1 1/2 inch taller in the leg. For this reason, I suspect that someone with very long calfs [calves?] (or whatever you call the leg area between the ankle and knee) and/or very muscular calfs might have a problem with the socks staying up.

Once the color scheme issue is firmly resolved (i.e., navy blue is actually navy blue), I will be getting more.


----------



## Ay329

I wore the light grey...everyone noted they look tan, OTC socks

Again they drooped down after a couple of hours. After 5 times of lifting them up...I just let them droop down

Someone suggested I try using rubber bands to hold them up...but this defeats the whole purpose.

All of my OTC socks were disappointing.

That their customer service is prompt...well, it means little if the end product was not the color advertised and ALL failed on the first wearing. I'm putting in a laundry wash tonight and I'll see if they work better tomorrow. If not I will write this off as a AAAC faux paux on my part


----------



## kemalony

When we started socks production we thought that Viccel must be the best socks.

We knew that there may be some missings, those can be fixed by paying attention to you valuable comments. We are evaluating all comments from each of you.

I need thank you all for comments and compliments about Viccel Socks' quality.

We fixed most of topics related with your complaints and we will go on fixing.

By doing that you and us will make Viccel the best quality socks of the world as Mercerized 100% Cotton.

*Your Warnings About Measurements*

1-Some of you said that Mid calf socks are short, we made them longer. Mid-calf socks will be sent as londer to you.

2-Most of you liked out OTC socks but some of you said they slide down. They are right too the reason is very long calf length as *NukeMeSlowly* said. And solution is to send them longer socks. We fixed that too our OTC socks are longer now. We are sure that complaints about it will become gladness.

*You Warnings About Colors*

Before talking about I want to give some imformation about Viccel Mercerized Socks. When the dye recipes for non-mercerized socks are applied to Mercerized socks , there are different reflection coz of thier brightness. It cause the difference between screen image and eye seeing. We will try to make them closer.

1- Some said that Charcoal close to olive some said blueish. There are different charcoal suits and we made avarage color.

2- Most of you liked our navy blue color because we did same color with navy in PANTONE COLOR CHART. It was said that Navy look like blue and we understand that darker navy wanted than suits.

3- Words about Light Grey and other light colors are really important. In order to dye Light Colors like light gray and pink dying, surface must be white. But pima cotton's color is naturally dirty yellow. It can be seen by our clients who bought undyed Viccel socks. The dirty yellowish color will get white after each washing. We care about eco system and we dont use any bleacher( like hypo chloride). Coz of that our light colors can be little different than others in market in their first day. But you will as long as you wash them they will become normal.

*Thicker Socks*

Some of our clients are asking for thicker socks. Thicker socks which will be 30% thicker than current Viccel socks will be ready in 2 weeks.

For further questions we are here to answer and fix for the best socks at the most reasonable price.

Thank you all,


----------



## josepidal

Dott. Borrelli said:


> I have no doubt that you've been researching the finer socks available, including Pantherella, Marcoliani, and Gallo to name a few. Many forumites have issues with other socks not being durable enough, not being available in OTC, not holding their shape, not being long enough, or not being available in argyle or other attractive patterns. Some of the Italian socks are gorgeous, but not readily available in the U.S. :icon_scratch:


I just bought a test pair of Viccel and I own the brands mentioned so I want to chime in, and I think I've established that I'm quite picky with my socks and shoes.

I put the Viccel pair on right out of the pack. The fit is superb and they stay up perfectly the whole day. I got claret red and I like the color, frankly (though I cannot comment about charcoal being teal or any of that). I think Viccel is definitely better than cotton socks from Pantherella, Marcoliani and Gallo. Pantherella's sizing is just too generic, and wearing the Viccel pair, it's a relief not to have the extra material bunching up in front of your toes. The Viccel fabric is at least as smooth and soft as Marcoliani and Gallo and I would not go with the latter unless you want a particular color or pattern. The feel of these two brands is nothing special and I was supremely disappointed when I bought a couple of pairs of Gallo in Rome.

What I am thinking about is how Viccel compares to sea island cotton Falke socks from Sierra Trading Post and other sources. Those are the best cotton socks I currently own and they also fit very well. I thought the Viccel fabric wasn't as smooth and soft as the significantly more expensive Falkes but then I am holding judgment until they go through the washer and have the newness wrung out of them.

I say Viccel is incredible value.


----------



## josepidal

Kemal, can you please explain how the thicker socks are expected to feel? I personally like the present thickness.


----------



## kemalony

josepidal said:


> Kemal, can you please explain how the thicker socks are expected to feel? I personally like the present thickness.


They will keep warm, and as soft and comfortable as you have. Both of them thick and thin will be present in our web page.

You made us really happy with kind words.


----------



## josepidal

Kemal, do you mean that thicker socks should feel softer?


----------



## kemalony

josepidal said:


> Kemal, do you mean that thicker socks should feel softer?


It will be as soft as the socks that you are using. Think you will like thicker Viccel socks too.


----------



## David Bresch

Okay, I ordered 5 pair OTC black socks. I will post results.


----------



## Ricardo-CL

After a couple of weeks more than expected, due to customs clearance, my first 6 pairs finally arrived. What surprised me the most at the beginning was the fit, I never really had socks that fitted as perfect as these ones. Second, it's spring time here in Chile and they perform really well under warm conditions, they're extremely breathable, which helps a great deal to keep the odors out.
They stay up pretty much all day long.
And finally, the wash test, they kept the shape and the color, which can't be said of a lot of other socks out there.


This is by far the best socks I ever had, I'm looking forward to see patterned designs in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## OldSchool1954

*Great Socks*

I purchased about half a dozen pair a few months ago and in my opinion, the socks look great and are very comfortable. I am probably a permanent customer!


----------



## tbelote

*Just got my order*

I ordered 6 socks, 4 blue, 1 charcoal, and 1 brown. They are very similar to my Pantherella cotton socks at 1/6th the price.

My only wish now is that they would also make a wool sock. I really like Pantherella wool socks and imagine Viccel would do a very good job with a wool version too.

Ah, I should add mine are OTC too.


----------



## Mike147

*Received my order*

One Black, One Navy and One Charcoal - all OTC.. So far, so good - stay up all day. Maybe a touch too narrow for me but I'll wash/wear them a few times before making a final call..


----------



## Dr. NS

Come to think of it, I need some socks too. I will also place an order soon and keep you all posted.


----------



## LanceW

Wool socks would definitely get another order out of me. Generally, I just don't wear cotton socks.


----------



## KennethB

I like them so far - I have a few pair of the mid-calf socks. I'm thinking about ordering some undyed color socks, because they look cream colored to me.

They are thin, comfortable, and very inexpensive.


----------



## Kenneth Hill

I too ordered several pairs of differently colored socks. I especially like the crimson color. Pleasantly surprised that they stay up all day without tight elastic. I soon will be ordering the thicker longer socks.


----------



## kemalony

Thanks for your kind words. As long as we read some post from our happy customer we are getting happier too.

_We hope wearing Viccel Socks will make your day happier._


----------



## bitters

Ordered the navy blue OTC and they are really nice so far. Will update after repeated washings.


----------



## Mike147

And for the record - The Navy Blue Socks, look navy blue... The color is totally fine - very close in color to my Navy Blue Pantherellas from STP..


----------



## iclypso

Any update on the thicker socks? On 9/29, you estimated they'd be available in two weeks. I haven't seen them on the website yet, though.


----------



## Mike147

kemalony said:


> Thanks for your kind words. As long as we read some post from our happy customer we are getting happier too.
> 
> _We hope wearing Viccel Socks will make your day happier._


Something is wrong with your link - Can you please check into it? Thanks.. Mike147


----------



## kemalony

Mike147 said:


> Something is wrong with your link - Can you please check into it? Thanks.. Mike147


yes having problem with server we are working on it.

Please wait little bit more for thicker socks but I can say that this week they will be ready.


----------



## kemalony

*Alternative Link to Viccel*

Sorry for that, you can use the alternative link for awhile.


----------



## iclypso

Thanks for the update. I'll be placing an order as soon as the thicker socks are available.


----------



## kemalony

*eshop.viccel.com is working*

Both servers are working


----------



## Mike147

Just ordered another batch in OTC...


----------



## Sousaphil

I just received a half dozen. 2 each of black, navy and undyed.
They're quite breathable, and I'm likely to order more.

It's a reliable, affordable source for dress socks.


----------



## kemalony

*Thicker socks are ready*

Sorry for delay but finally thickers Viccel socks are ready as mid-calf and OTC.


----------



## iclypso

Glad to hear it. I just placed an order and am excited to try the products (ordered thick & thin, MC and OTC).


----------



## PJC in NoVa

kemalony said:


> Sorry for delay but finally thickers Viccel socks are ready as mid-calf and OTC.


The thinner cotton socks that I bought a month or so ago are holding up well to wearing and washing (in the machine, with cold water, and then I air dry, as I do for all my OTC dress socks, whether cotton or wool).

I'm going to order a few pair of the thicker socks, too, however. And I am still looking forward to the wool/silk blend you are working on.

The speed with which you innovate and your responsiveness to customers are very much to be commended.


----------



## kemalony

*Big Sized Socks*

First of all I want to say that we are hard working wool-silk blended socks without any synthetic materials and we sent some samples to some friends for test. Test results seems very good but I dont want to tell any date coz in the production period everything can happen. I can tell that they will be ready soon.

I want to tell you that our bigger socks are ready up to US 14 , EU 48.5 and Japanese system 32 (yes we added size system for Japanese).
Those sizes for all of Viccel socks (Summer, Winter and OTC , MC )


----------



## tda003

Just took delivery of my Viccel cotton socks. Out of the box, the socks look excellent. The black is dark, the navy appears true navy and the brown is dead on. They are OTC and the length is good as is the fit. Will update after several washings. As of now, I'm quite satisfied and would recommend them.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

tda003 said:


> Just took delivery of my Viccel cotton socks. Out of the box, the socks look excellent. The black is dark, the navy appears true navy and the brown is dead on. They are OTC and the length is good as is the fit. Will update after several washings. As of now, I'm quite satisfied and would recommend them.


Good to hear. 
I just put in a first order with them. (Sounds like the same exact order as yours.) I'm looking forward to seeing the quality.
It seems they have streamlined the website a little. I hesitated to order previously because it would have involved a combination of placing the order and sending an e-mail to request the proper size.


----------



## kemalony

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Good to hear.
> I just put in a first order with them. (Sounds like the same exact order as yours.) I'm looking forward to seeing the quality.
> It seems they have streamlined the website a little. I hesitated to order previously because it would have involved a combination of placing the order and sending an e-mail to request the proper size.


Are you having problem with webpage about size ? We are asking for shoe size in page. If you have any idea about improving on page please tell we will be happy to hear them and improve our webpage.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

kemalony said:


> Are you having problem with webpage about size ? We are asking for shoe size in page. If you have any idea about improving on page please tell we will be happy to hear them and improve our webpage.


No, The page appears to be working quite well. 
When I checked two months ago there was no provision to order larger sizes directly from the web page. (I understand from your reply to my e-mail then, that you had just begun offering large sizes, didn't yet have them in all types, and so hadn't listed them yet.)
The way the page is now set up is quite clear, and I easily understood that the size requested was shoe size.

Thank you for making those changes.

I am looking forward to receiving my first order of socks.


----------



## kemalony

*UK size system is ready*



Checkerboard 13 said:


> No, The page appears to be working quite well.
> When I checked two months ago there was no provision to order larger sizes directly from the web page. (I understand from your reply to my e-mail then, that you had just begun offering large sizes, didn't yet have them in all types, and so hadn't listed them yet.)
> The way the page is now set up is quite clear, and I easily understood that the size requested was shoe size.
> 
> Thank you for making those changes.
> 
> I am looking forward to receiving my first order of socks.


We are always try to improve ourself regarding your comment and reviews.
Some our customers from UK asked for UK size system and our page has started to support *UK Size System *too.


----------



## cpac

My half-dozen pairs of OTC (original thickness) arrived this week and they're great. The colors I ordered (red, pink, burgundy) in particular are outstanding!


----------



## dingbat

The site appears to be down at the moment, and email is not being accepted...


----------



## Corcovado

Website remains down...


----------



## kemalony

Corcovado said:


> Website remains down...


Sorry for that still working on it. You can use the alternative link. And you can send e-mail to that domain.


----------



## kemalony

kemalony said:


> Sorry for that still working on it. You can use the alternative link. And you can send e-mail to that domain.


Both server are working.


----------



## gordion

i got my first thick socks they are very nice as the fine socks :idea: then i think i wanna try the red socks for the christmas and now i ordered scarlet socks :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## kemalony

gordion said:


> i got my first thick socks they are very nice as the fine socks :idea: then i think i wanna try the red socks for the christmas and now i ordered scarlet socks :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


sure they will bring you good luck :icon_smile:


----------



## [email protected]

Got in the thicker socks recently and I'm just as happy with them as my earlier purchases.

However, noticed the OTC socks are longer now, which might be a tad too long for me, but still acceptable.

Keep it up!


----------



## SartusTectus

*Viccel steadily getting better*

I just received a pair of the thicker socks, and I must say I'm pleased so far. The green is now a much better colour for me, darker and a lot closer to the originally advertised forest green. 
The thinner socks bought earlier, are after a few rotations still very decent, no fading and they hold up well. For the price asked I'm very satisfied.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Any plans for patterns besides just solid?


----------



## aelred

*Wide feet?*

I normally wear an EEE-width shoe, should I order my exact shoe-size or specify a larger size?


----------



## kemalony

aelred said:


> I normally wear an EEE-width shoe, should I order my exact shoe-size or specify a larger size?


Viccel socks are naturally elastic and fit perferct without synthetic. In US size system there is +- 1 size tolerance. You can choose exact size you are wearing.


----------



## aelred

Thanks, I just placed an order for 6 pair of OTC.



kemalony said:


> Viccel socks are naturally elastic and fit perferct without synthetic. In US size system there is +- 1 size tolerance. You can choose exact size you are wearing.


----------



## kemalony

[email protected] said:


> Got in the thicker socks recently and I'm just as happy with them as my earlier purchases.
> 
> However, noticed the OTC socks are longer now, which might be a tad too long for me, but still acceptable.
> 
> Keep it up!





SartusTectus said:


> I just received a pair of the thicker socks, and I must say I'm pleased so far. The green is now a much better colour for me, darker and a lot closer to the originally advertised forest green.
> The thinner socks bought earlier, are after a few rotations still very decent, no fading and they hold up well. For the price asked I'm very satisfied.


Its really nice to read post from happy customers.
Thank you


----------



## kemalony

DCLawyer68 said:


> Any plans for patterns besides just solid?


We started working on argyle socks as thicker but I cant give any date but working hard as always.


----------



## chim12

I know you were also working on a wool blend for the OTC line, are those ready yet or do you have a date for when they'll be available?


----------



## kemalony

chim12 said:


> I know you were also working on a wool blend for the OTC line, are those ready yet or do you have a date for when they'll be available?


Wool-silk blends without synthetic will be ready in aprox. 10 days.


----------



## Cpt.Beaky

I am very excited about Viccel releasing argyle and patterned socks soon. I hope you are also able to offer them in your upcoming wool-silk blend. Are you planning to, at least eventually, offer wool-silk socks with patterns?


----------



## kemalony

Cpt.Beaky said:


> I am very excited about Viccel releasing argyle and patterned socks soon. I hope you are also able to offer them in your upcoming wool-silk blend. Are you planning to, at least eventually, offer wool-silk socks with patterns?


Actually we have not thought about patterned wool-silk blend socks first we had to produce ribbed design as soft and bright then we can think different designs too.


----------



## Djupis

Ordered two pairs of thick OTC socks today, I hope I will be satisfied.
I have six other pairs of the regular ones and they have been excellent in the summer and autumn, but seeing as colder days are here they unfortunately won't do.


----------



## cge

I just ordered seven pairs as a test entirely because of this thread and your responses, kemalony. If these turn out well, Viccel could easily become my primary supplier of socks, and at the moment, with your prices and communication here, I'm rather inclined to consider simply replacing the bulk of my socks.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

I just ordered 3 pair in colors I can't find elsewhere, and I gotta say, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Kenneth Hill

Beautiful colors & they shimmer in light. OTC plenty long enough. Thicker socks are not too thick. Thanks again.


----------



## Musick

A few questions (to people who have ordered or the rep.):


I dont see an option for "thick" or "thin" socks - are they Autumn/Winter and Spring/Summer respectively? I am assuming so, but want to be sure.

The socks seem somewhat sheer - is your skin visible with a pair of Spring/Summer? Of Autumn/Winter?


Seems to be a lot of positive feedback from members that have ordered them. That says a lot to me. Im looking to order a half-dozen on what has been posted thus far.

Cheers!


----------



## Shoe Fly

For those who have ordered: How long does it take to receive the shipment?

I ordered on Nov. 8 and am still waiting.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

Shoe Fly said:


> For those who have ordered: How long does it take to receive the shipment?
> 
> I ordered on Nov. 8 and am still waiting.


I am in the same boat. Ordered November 7 and still nothing. I have been in communication with Kemal who says he will investigate on Monday.


----------



## Corcovado

I placed an order on 11-16-09 and haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## tda003

1. "Autumn/Winter" = thicker. "Spring/Summer" = thin.

2. Deliver is slow by US standards, but quite fast by Turkish standards. I waited over a month, I think 6 weeks, but CRS doesn't allow greater accuracy on my part. I have waited considerably longer for delivery from very reputable Turkish merchants with deliver time over three months during the summer with one. Be patient, the socks are excellent and the service is as fast as the Turkish post permits. It makes me happier w/ USPS.

FWIW, I just ordered the "Autumn/Winter socks and am prepared to wait it out. I will order the silk blend when they are ready. If they (both types) compare to the "Spring/Summer", I'll be quite happy w/ them.

Not a paid announcement and no discount other than the Ask Andy one.


----------



## Shoe Fly

tda003 said:


> 2. Deliver is slow by US standards, but quite fast by Turkish standards. I waited over a month, I think 6 weeks, but CRS doesn't allow greater accuracy on my part. I have waited considerably longer for delivery from very reputable Turkish merchants with deliver time over three months during the summer with one. Be patient, the socks are excellent and the service is as fast as the Turkish post permits. It makes me happier w/ USPS.
> 
> FWIW, I just ordered the "Autumn/Winter socks and am prepared to wait it out. I will order the silk blend when they are ready. If they (both types) compare to the "Spring/Summer", I'll be quite happy w/ them.


Thanks.

I also ordered both "seasons". Looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## kemalony

tda003 said:


> 1. "Autumn/Winter" = thicker. "Spring/Summer" = thin.
> 
> 2. Deliver is slow by US standards, but quite fast by Turkish standards. I waited over a month, I think 6 weeks, but CRS doesn't allow greater accuracy on my part. I have waited considerably longer for delivery from very reputable Turkish merchants with deliver time over three months during the summer with one. Be patient, the socks are excellent and the service is as fast as the Turkish post permits. It makes me happier w/ USPS.
> 
> FWIW, I just ordered the "Autumn/Winter socks and am prepared to wait it out. I will order the silk blend when they are ready. If they (both types) compare to the "Spring/Summer", I'll be quite happy w/ them.
> 
> Not a paid announcement and no discount other than the Ask Andy one.


As you know we are sending as free shipping. In order to keep prices low we are posting the socks. Delivery time mostly depends on local postal services.
It may change , FYI the fastest delivery time is 10 days to USA 4 days UK.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## The Wife

*Splendid Viccel socks!*

My husband, a devotee of Scott-Nichol, Rohner, Pantherella and Dore Dore socks, recently found Viccel's convincing advert here on the king of web clothing fora--two orders later he is delighted with the quality of Viccel's excellent, well designed socks, and in particular with the passion and honesty of Mr Kemal Ă nyurt, whose evident devotion to his clients is both refreshing and confidence-making. Viccel socks are among a rare breed of products that offer unbeatable value for money!


----------



## osc

another thumbs up from a happy buyer! socks were slightly large at first, but after the first wash - they fit like a glove :icon_smile:



kemalony said:


> Wool-silk blends without synthetic will be ready in aprox. 10 days.


looking forward to the wool-silk blends before my next large order!


----------



## cecil47

I ordered several pair on Halloween ( I never remember where to put the apostrophe!), got them Saturday. They look great.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

cecil47 said:


> I ordered several pair on Halloween ( I never remember where to put the apostrophe!), got them Saturday. They look great.


If you want to get technical about it, it goes between the two Es, signifying that "een" is a contraction of "even," which is short for "evening," since it is the evening before All Saints' (or All Hallows') Day.

I'm pleased with the two pair of thicker cotton OTC socks that arrived last week, and am looking forward to the silk/wool blend OTCs upon which Kemal is hard at work.


----------



## cecil47

Thanks PJC, that's what I thought, but I'd rather spell it without, which is acceptable in common vernacular, than place the apostrophe incorrectly.


----------



## Corcovado

cecil47 said:


> Thanks PJC, that's what I thought, but I'd rather spell it without, which is acceptable in common vernacular, than place the apostrophe incorrectly.


Yes, you would have been banished to the fo'c'sle for your grammatical sins.

Anyway, my Viccel socks arrived yesterday and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## DCLawyer68

kemalony said:


> We started working on argyle socks as thicker but I cant give any date but working hard as always.


Great to hear! Thanks. Personally, if I could buy socks that look like these:

https://www.paulstuart.com/category...&ProdCatId=1012&subProdCatId=0&headermenuid=1

at anywhere near your prices, I'd be all over them. Although I have a surfeit of plain socks in most colors, I look forward to ordering a few other colors from you soon.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

Found a USPS notice on my door last night, so it looks like my socks have arrived (just gotta go pick them up  ). Ordered on 11/7, arrived on 12/3 - just under 4 weeks total. It would seem that the best course of action is to place large orders once you have your size and colors down.

Customer service has been quite good throughout.


----------



## mrchapel

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Found a USPS notice on my door last night, so it looks like my socks have arrived (just gotta go pick them up  ). Ordered on 11/7, arrived on 12/3 - just under 4 weeks total. It would seem that the best course of action is to place large orders once you have your size and colors down.
> 
> Customer service has been quite good throughout.


I bet geographical location has a lot to do with how long it takes. I ordered mine on October 24 and received them towards the end of the first week of November. Roughly 2.5 weeks. Perhaps I got lucky? At any rate, I remember thinking they arrived quickly, as I was expecting them to take longer because usually international parcels can take awhile. Perhaps mine cleared customs fast, and that seems to be a difference maker when it comes to delivery time with international parcels.


----------



## kemalony

mrchapel said:


> I bet geographical location has a lot to do with how long it takes. I ordered mine on October 24 and received them towards the end of the first week of November. Roughly 2.5 weeks. Perhaps I got lucky? At any rate, I remember thinking they arrived quickly, as I was expecting them to take longer because usually international parcels can take awhile. Perhaps mine cleared customs fast, and that seems to be a difference maker when it comes to delivery time with international parcels.


When I check the tracking ID I can see that socks leave Turkey in a week but there may be up to 2 weeks receiving difference in different location in same country.


----------



## mrchapel

kemalony said:


> When I check the tracking ID I can see that socks leave Turkey in a week but there may be up to 2 weeks receiving difference in different location in same country.


It seems that the time it takes outside of Turkey is more than likely due to customs clearing time. I guess some areas are faster than others.


----------



## David Bresch

I finally received my Viccel OTC socks. This was actually the second shipment, the first was lost in the mail. I have worn the socks I ordered and machine washed them and air dryed them, what I do for all my cotton l'isle socks.

First of all, to the poster who had the counter-intuitive notion that OTC socks stay up while mid-calf don't, this appears to be correct, surprisingly. I never wore OTC socks before but in fact, they do stay up, assuming the Viccel are not special in this regard.

Second, at least after one machine wash, the socks (black) do seem amazingly robust.

So they appear to be one of those fine clothing "good deals" like Jockey.com underwear and Bexley belts that are 99% of what one needs, for a fraction of the cost. Just so that one can have more money for bespoke garments....


----------



## Corcovado

mrchapel said:


> It seems that the time it takes outside of Turkey is more than likely due to customs clearing time. I guess some areas are faster than others.


I just can't imagine why a brick-shaped package wrapped in cellophane, with a Turkish return address, would take so long to get through Customs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cecil47

Mine sure got some extra examining from the man at the USPS counter when I picked it up...


----------



## Shoe Fly

Corcovado said:


> I just can't imagine why a brick-shaped package wrapped in cellophane, with a Turkish return address, would take so long to get through Customs. :icon_smile_big:


I ordered a set of the lightweight and heavier ones. They came in two bricks contained within one larger package. My wife was shocked it made it through the mail system to my door intact, considering they could have been mistaken for something else. Guess the Custom's dogs didn't take issue with them and passed them on.

BTW they socks are great.


----------



## Tbone

David Bresch said:


> I finally received my Viccel OTC socks. This was actually the second shipment, the first was lost in the mail. I have worn the socks I ordered and machine washed them and air dryed them, what I do for all my cotton l'isle socks.
> 
> First of all, to the poster who had the counter-intuitive notion that OTC socks stay up while mid-calf don't, this appears to be correct, surprisingly. I never wore OTC socks before but in fact, they do stay up, assuming the Viccel are not special in this regard.
> 
> Second, at least after one machine wash, the socks (black) do seem amazingly robust.
> 
> So they appear to be one of those fine clothing "good deals" like Jockey.com underwear and Bexley belts that are 99% of what one needs, for a fraction of the cost. Just so that one can have more money for bespoke garments....


Bexley belts? I looked them up and the prices are quite good. I take it the quality is nice as well? Are they dressy enough for wear with a suit?

Oh yes, and I just ordered 4 trial pairs. Hopefully they come soon!


----------



## kennydrama

*sizing*

how does the sizing work??


----------



## Ay329

I previously posted my concerns about these OTC socks... https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=995214&postcount=140

I will now eat my words

His commitment to customer service was excellent and persistent.

Finally, after 3 failed OTC socks...he made a taller OTC sock. The final pair has lived through 3 washings and now stands up with no sagging and no other issues. I don't even have to pull up my socks after a few hours as they stand up for an entire 8 hour work week

Considering his OTC design is of a light sock...it is excellent for Los Angeles.

He mailed them to me at his expense and finally they work. :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## David Bresch

The Bexley belts are not as fine as the nicest belts from Edward Green (for example) but they come in a useful assortment of shades (though they are missing grained and maroon, serious omissions) and they are 75% of the quality of the best belts. And they are very cheap.

Jockey.com is the best reasonably priced underwear because it has a real assortment of styles, materials and colors, and they have a no-questions-asked return policy.


----------



## kemalony

kennydrama said:


> how does the sizing work??


Just select your shoe size and our socks are naturally elastic so +1 -1 there wont be problem will fit perfect.


----------



## cecil47

Ay329 said:


> ...they stand up for an entire 8 hour work week...


How do I get a job like this? Does it come with benefits? ;o)


----------



## RJman

David Bresch said:


> Jockey.com is the best reasonably priced underwear because it has a real assortment of styles, materials and colors, and they have a no-questions-asked return policy.


Fit pics pls kthxbai.


----------



## aelred

My socks arrived today, ordered on 11/24, so that's 2 and 1/2 weeks from Turkey to Virginia. They seem to be well made, I'm looking forward to wearing them next week!

Thanks Kemal!

-s


----------



## knite

I have placed two orders for Viccel socks, in late September and late October.

I am generally happy with the socks (order #3 just placed!), but would like to note that 25% of the socks are already showing loose threads and fraying on the top edge. I set the washer to cold water, and the dryer to medium dry.

I don't know whether this is a design flaw or quality control issue. Regardless, I am slowly phasing all non-Viccel socks out of my wardrobe.


----------



## flatline

knite said:


> I have placed two orders for Viccel socks, in late September and late October.
> 
> I am generally happy with the socks (order #3 just placed!), but would like to note that 25% of the socks are already showing loose threads and fraying on the top edge. I set the washer to cold water, and the dryer to medium dry.
> 
> I don't know whether this is a design flaw or quality control issue. Regardless, I am slowly phasing all non-Viccel socks out of my wardrobe.


I'm not sure I would put these in the dryer... I would probably hang them up. (even if the manufacturer says it's OK to tumble).


----------



## tda003

Received the socks I ordered on 11/28 today. The heavier weight socks OTC. Size is perfect and colors are dead on.


----------



## Scrumhalf

I'm wearing my viccel OTC socks (thin version) today with my boots. They feel great and have not slipped down my calves at all (6 hours and counting). Pretty happy so far - hopefully the performance will be just as good after a wash...


----------



## mrchapel

Tbone said:


> Bexley belts? I looked them up and the prices are quite good. I take it the quality is nice as well? Are they dressy enough for wear with a suit?
> 
> Oh yes, and I just ordered 4 trial pairs. Hopefully they come soon!


Where can you find the Bexley belts online?


----------



## [email protected]

knite said:


> I have placed two orders for Viccel socks, in late September and late October.
> 
> I am generally happy with the socks (order #3 just placed!), but would like to note that 25% of the socks are already showing loose threads and fraying on the top edge. I set the washer to cold water, and the dryer to medium dry.
> 
> I don't know whether this is a design flaw or quality control issue. Regardless, I am slowly phasing all non-Viccel socks out of my wardrobe.


Don't use a dryer at all.
I line-dry all the viccel socks so far, till I accidentally added one side to the dryer. I can tell the sock that went thru the dryer visibly shrunk.

I had no issue with loose threads or fraying, but the elasticity at the top is not as good after a while, but being OTC, the sock holds up.


----------



## kemalony

[email protected] said:


> Don't use a dryer at all.
> I line-dry all the viccel socks so far, till I accidentally added one side to the dryer. I can tell the sock that went thru the dryer visibly shrunk.
> 
> I had no issue with loose threads or fraying, but the elasticity at the top is not as good after a while, but being OTC, the sock holds up.


Visibly shrunk but they must still fit coz Viccel Socks are naturally elastic.


----------



## kemalony

Here is the picture of Viccel wool-silk blend socks.
They will be ready in a few days, we are arranging web page.


----------



## Cpt.Beaky

kemalony said:


> Here is the picture of Viccel wool-silk blend socks.
> They will be ready in a few days, we are arranging web page.


Exciting! I'll be making my first Viccel order very soon then, as well.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

kemalony said:


> Here is the picture of Viccel wool-silk blend socks.
> They will be ready in a few days, we are arranging web page.


Excellent! What is the price per pair for the OTC wool/silk blends?


----------



## LanceW

Are the wool socks made in the thin or thicker version?


----------



## DCLawyer68

Cpt.Beaky said:


> Exciting! I'll be making my first Viccel order very soon then, as well.


Me as well - very interested to try these!


----------



## PJC in NoVa

It looks as if they can't be ordered via the viccel website just yet. 

I hope there will be a post on this thread when the wool/silk socks actually become available.


----------



## kngrimm

This is a cross-post from SF, but honestly, you should be reading SF anyway since they represent higher quality purchases... and they know more... 

Nevertheless, one of my few and final posts here... 

~~~~~~~~~~~ 

I recently ordered a pair of both OTC summer and winter cotton socks in black, which was after they increased the length of the sock, I believe. 

The socks are of good quality with nice, deep color. The socks stay up all day without ever thinking about them, and so far it seems like they will last quite awhile. 

The cotton is nice, but please note that the summer version is kind of sheer... I can definitely see my skin through them, but it's not incredibly noticeable unless you look. I'd suggest getting a couple summer pairs for when a thin sock is useful... 

Otherwise, I'd order the winter socks since they are not too thick, but definitely hide the skin more. Anyway, I'm happy and will probably place a large order soon enough. Migrating to one manufacture that I enjoy seems like a pleasant thought - I absolutely hate searching for a matching sock in the early morning.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

kngrimm said:


> This is a cross-post from SF, but honestly, you should be reading SF anyway since they represent higher quality purchases... and they know more...


...If one only has the patience to wade through all of the posing, posturing, bickering and attitude!

...Back on topic, I have ordered and tried several pair of Viccel socks and so far my results have been mixed. The OTC socks do stay up well, as long as I have them on, and are quite comfortable. (The summer weight are definitely rather sheer, though.)
On the other hand, the mid-calf socks I've tried tend to slip down and when they do, become uncomfortable. Admittedly, I have large calves (former athlete), and Kemal has asked for my input and has said he will work with me on any issues. I think time will tell with those.

One question for those who have worn both the winter and summer weights through several washings: how is the durability over several washings and wearings?


----------



## DCLawyer68

kngrimm said:


> This is a cross-post from SF, but honestly, you should be reading SF anyway since they represent higher quality purchases... and they know more...
> 
> Nevertheless, one of my few and final posts here...


If you feel yourself better suited to a forum with a dedicated thread to "Streetwear and Denim," I'd say it's in everyone's best interest for you to spend your time there.


----------



## kngrimm

It's silly to make such a broad statement... especially since it's based on nothing - you know virtually nothing about me. How am I connected to the streetwear forum?

Your lack of decorum illustrates the very thing people here say they dislike about SF. How interesting. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## teekayvee

Checkerboard 13 said:


> One question for those who have worn both the winter and summer weights through several washings: how is the durability over several washings and wearings?


I've got something like ten pairs in both weights and have washed all of them at least ten or so times, and they are holding up fine. In fact, these are the only OTCs that I can put on and forget about for the rest of the day, which is really my main concern. I'd definitely go for the winter weight though, I find summer too sheer.

I wash them by hand in lukewarm water; occasionally I would rinse and spin by machine.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

teekayvee said:


> I've got something like ten pairs in both weights and have washed all of them at least ten or so times, and they are holding up fine. In fact, these are the only OTCs that I can put on and forget about for the rest of the day, which is really my main concern. I'd definitely go for the winter weight though, I find summer too sheer.
> 
> I wash them by hand in lukewarm water; occasionally I would rinse and spin by machine.


Thank you for that. Very good information. 
The winter weight OTCs appear, so far, to serve my needs best, as well. They are very comfortable socks that can be forgotten, once put on, and I don't seem to have the problem of pant legs clinging to them.

Has anybody had any experience with machine washing/drying Viccel socks?
(Please don't ban me as a heathen.. Running a business consumes a fair bit of my time, but I have yet to acquire the means to procure a valet to attend to such distracting details as sock maintenance!)


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Thank you for that. Very good information.
> The winter weight OTCs appear, so far, to serve my needs best, as well. They are very comfortable socks that can be forgotten, once put on, and I don't seem to have the problem of pant legs clinging to them.
> 
> Has anybody had any experience with machine washing/drying Viccel socks?
> (Please don't ban me as a heathen.. Running a business consumes a fair bit of my time, but I have yet to acquire the means to procure a valet to attend to such distracting details as sock maintenance!)


I machine-wash mine turned inside-out in cold water and air-dry them, just as I do all my OTC dress socks.

The Viccels hold up fine under this regimen.

Drying dress socks in the dryer is not a good idea.


----------



## kemalony

Viccel Wool-Silk OTC socks are ready. In a few days there will be more color and all sizes available.


----------



## DCLawyer68

PJC in NoVa said:


> I machine-wash mine turned inside-out in cold water and air-dry them, just as I do all my OTC dress socks.
> 
> The Viccels hold up fine under this regimen.
> 
> Drying dress socks in the dryer is not a good idea.


I have recently started just "air drying" then in the dryer, and that seems to work ok, but agree that for better quality socks heating them doesn't seem to be a good idea.


----------



## DCLawyer68

kemalony said:


> Viccel Wool-Silk OTC socks are ready. In a few days there will be more color and all sizes available.


GREAT! Just ordered a charcoal and navy, and will order more upon reviewing them!


----------



## DCLawyer68

kngrimm said:


> It's silly to make such a broad statement... especially since it's based on nothing - you know virtually nothing about me. How am I connected to the streetwear forum?
> 
> Your lack of decorum illustrates the very thing people here say they dislike about SF. How interesting.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


I know that you made an entirely gratuitous comment that you were no longer posting here because those of us who do aren't up to your standards. That's all that's really needed, and you lack any standing to complain about "decorum" having done so.


----------



## tbelote

*Received winter weight and ordered wool socks*

I received the winter weight over the calf socks about a month ago and have been very happy. They are maybe twice as thick as the summer socks and the threads also feel denser. Definitely warmer, but still a thin sock they would not cause any fit issues with dress shoes. They also feel more durable than the summer weight because of the thicker thread.

I just placed an order for the wool-silk socks, can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## memphislawyer

Ok, I got 6 pair of these really early on. Maybe one of the first guys. My impressions

Got the regular sock, not over the calf. They stay up fairly well all day, and after say 6 months or so. Durability, well, I had a run in an unbleached/khaki-colored pair but VIccel replaced it. I have two black and two blue. One blue pair has faded on the sole of the shoe and in the heel, that I noticed yesterday. Dont know about the other blue off the top of my head. The black socks are as vibrantly dark as the day I got them. A neat trick is that on the blue, there is a little lighter blue V sewn in, so in darker light conditions, I can tell which is blue and which is black in my drawer. I like the unlined and when I can, I want to try the heavier weight for winter, however, saying that, the thinner ones that first came out are really very good for winter. It is in the teens here last week and I had no issue wearing the lighter pair out walking between buildings. Now if I was at a football game outdoors, Id probably not be wearing these socks, but really, the thinner works just as well in cold weather. I do want to try the OTC.


Oh, I do wash mine in cold water with regular clothes and dry on a regular setting with my ********. 
At the price point we get as AAAC members, well, I love these over Gold Toe and some other socks I could get at Macys, such as Calvin Klein, their house brand, Claiborne, Polo, etc.


----------



## kemalony

memphislawyer said:


> Ok, I got 6 pair of these really early on. Maybe one of the first guys. My impressions
> 
> Got the regular sock, not over the calf. They stay up fairly well all day, and after say 6 months or so. Durability, well, I had a run in an unbleached/khaki-colored pair but VIccel replaced it. I have two black and two blue. One blue pair has faded on the sole of the shoe and in the heel, that I noticed yesterday. Dont know about the other blue off the top of my head. The black socks are as vibrantly dark as the day I got them. A neat trick is that on the blue, there is a little lighter blue V sewn in, so in darker light conditions, I can tell which is blue and which is black in my drawer. I like the unlined and when I can, I want to try the heavier weight for winter, however, saying that, the thinner ones that first came out are really very good for winter. It is in the teens here last week and I had no issue wearing the lighter pair out walking between buildings. Now if I was at a football game outdoors, Id probably not be wearing these socks, but really, the thinner works just as well in cold weather. I do want to try the OTC.
> 
> Oh, I do wash mine in cold water with regular clothes and dry on a regular setting with my ********.
> At the price point we get as AAAC members, well, I love these over Gold Toe and some other socks I could get at Macys, such as Calvin Klein, their house brand, Claiborne, Polo, etc.


Yes you are one of the first users, its really happiness for us to read this post.
Thank you.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Mine came in the mail a little while back, and they're superb. There's no color fade from washing whatsoever. Will definitely buy more.


----------



## CW Psmith

Viccel winter weight OTC=:aportnoy:


----------



## DinosaurTT

*Wool Silk OTC*

I am told by Kemal that I am the first to receive my Winter Wool Silk OTC socks. I have worn them over the weekend and they feel great and I think I marginally prefer them to the cotton equivalents. They stay up and are the right loength for me. Clearly I will have to wait a few weeks to see how they respond to washing and longer in terms of durability. Kemal is also very freidnly and helpful and now we are over the snow and holiday delays in the UK, the delivery was very good.

Thanks to AAAC I am now a convert to OTC socks. Now should I buy the C&J monks to go with them that I have been eyeing up for a long time


----------



## kemalony

DinosaurTT said:


> I am told by Kemal that I am the first to receive my Winter Wool Silk OTC socks. I have worn them over the weekend and they feel great and I think I marginally prefer them to the cotton equivalents. They stay up and are the right loength for me. Clearly I will have to wait a few weeks to see how they respond to washing and longer in terms of durability. Kemal is also very freidnly and helpful and now we are over the snow and holiday delays in the UK, the delivery was very good.
> 
> Thanks to AAAC I am now a convert to OTC socks. Now should I buy the C&J monks to go with them that I have been eyeing up for a long time


Thanks for your kind words hope you will like them after washing too.
I want to tell you that all sizes(US6 to US14,EU38 to EU48.5) are available now as wool-silk OTC. Mid-calf socks will be ready next week. Sorry for delay.


----------



## KennethB

Can anyone comment on the color of the undyed cotton socks? Is it close to a 'cream' color? It is hard for me to tell on the viccel website.


----------



## Sousaphil

KennethB said:


> Can anyone comment on the color of the undyed cotton socks? Is it close to a 'cream' color? It is hard for me to tell on the viccel website.


I'm wearing the undyed cotton socks now. I'd say cream/ecru is the best way I can describe them.


----------



## memphislawyer

Im not a sock connosseuir (SIC, sorry) and so, dont know all the weights and heights. I have one pair of OTC, stretchy like and well, I am not used to them. I have the normal height of socks from Goldtoe at Macy's, so that is what I am used to. I have the first generation Viccel socks on now and they work fine. They might sag a little bit, but hey, I have had other socks sag a lot worse. They are thin, but they work fine.

I ask because is this what is meant by Mid-calf? Or do I owe it to myself to try a OTC? I have an assortment of socks, and dont wish to discard some socks that are perfectly fine, but I can see myself replacing them with Viccel when they wear out. I have some Bamboo Goldtoes in black that I got for like $5 for 6 pair at Macys so Ill use those up first.

So what next, silk, or winterweight?


----------



## tbelote

*Received wool-silk socks*

I got the wool-silk socks today. I would say they are much closer to the winter weight cotton than the summer weight cotton in thickness. The wool-silk is definitely a level softer and warmer than even the winter weight cotton, but feel lighter weight. I personally prefer wool over cotton for socks. I am still very happy with all of them. Viccel is now what I wear on a daily basis.


----------



## jjskywlker

How long has it been taking for people to get their socks in the US? I placed an order for 4 pairs on January 9, and am hoping they will be delivered soon.


----------



## rjt65

Hello:

I just ordered 7 pair. but from what i saw on the same thread over on styleforum seems to be 2-4 weeks.

cheers



jjskywlker said:


> How long has it been taking for people to get their socks in the US? I placed an order for 4 pairs on January 9, and am hoping they will be delivered soon.


----------



## kemalony

rjt65 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I just ordered 7 pair. but from what i saw on the same thread over on styleforum seems to be 2-4 weeks.
> 
> cheers


its depends on local posting services too I saw 9 days delivery to USA too
4 days UK and Netherland


----------



## dwebber18

mmm, argyles and I'm in for a bunch. I'm so tall and have large calfs as well that I have a huge problem with finding argyles that look good, don't shrink and fit and stay up all day. If these are as good everyone is saying, argyle or stripes would make me exceptionally happy.


----------



## jjskywlker

Socks came today. I got 4 pair of the winter over-the-calf in undyed, forest green, gray, and navy blue. The feel of the socks is excellent, and I love how they don't catch the pant fabric like the GoldToe Canterbury's I normally wear.

Will order more once more colors become available, especially would like a tan/brown somewhere in between the undyed and brown, a darker hunter green, or argyles.


----------



## kemalony

jjskywlker said:


> Socks came today. I got 4 pair of the winter over-the-calf in undyed, forest green, gray, and navy blue. The feel of the socks is excellent, and I love how they don't catch the pant fabric like the GoldToe Canterbury's I normally wear.
> 
> Will order more once more colors become available, especially would like a tan/brown somewhere in between the undyed and brown, a darker hunter green, or argyles.


Our socks contain no synthetic material and it prevents static electricity so no catch the pant fabric and no extra stress.


----------



## Dandy

how much is shipping to canada?


----------



## kemalony

Dandy said:


> how much is shipping to canada?


The fastess delivery is 1 week but it may take up to 3 weeks.


----------



## misterdonuts

Dandy said:


> how much is shipping to canada?


Did you see the last line of Kemal's signature, in green?


----------



## kemalony

misterdonuts said:


> Did you see the last line of Kemal's signature, in green?


Question was about shipping cost ? I did not get it sorry


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I got my wool/silk test pair about three days ago; I think shipment took 2 weeks or so.

They seem very nice; I am looking forward to wearing them. I think I will definitely prefer the wool/silk _uzun_ (OTC) socks to any of the cotton OTC varieties--the Viccel cotton socks seem fine for what they are, but IMO wool or wool-blend dress socks are always going to be superior to cotton dress socks.


----------



## kemalony

PJC in NoVa said:


> I got my wool/silk test pair about three days ago; I think shipment took 2 weeks or so.
> 
> They seem very nice; I am looking forward to wearing them. I think I will definitely prefer the wool/silk _uzun_ (OTC) socks to any of the cotton OTC varieties--the Viccel cotton socks seem fine for what they are, but IMO wool or wool-blend dress socks are always going to be superior to cotton dress socks.


Honestly I had not tried wool socks before Viccel and I would not think to buy wool socks coz wool disturbs my skin always used to wear long arm cotton undershirt with wool.

But when we started wool-silk blend socks I tried and I have been using them in cold days. I would not imagine how they are comfortable but they are good really good. We will see what happen in hot days.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

*more colors for wool/silk?*

Kemal,

Will you expand the range of colors for the wool/silk blend to include the colors you currently have for the cotton line? I would like to order some wool/silk socks in gold, claret and purple.


----------



## Jae iLL

i think i'll try these out


----------



## kemalony

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Kemal,
> 
> Will you expand the range of colors for the wool/silk blend to include the colors you currently have for the cotton line? I would like to order some wool/silk socks in gold, claret and purple.


Yes there will be more colors as wool/silk and mid-calf wool-silk socks will be available too. We are working to improve web-page with new pictures.

We have added Orange and Tan color as 100% Cotton .


----------



## DCLawyer68

Any idea when we'll start to see patterns, argyles, stripes, etc?


----------



## kemalony

DCLawyer68 said:


> Any idea when we'll start to see patterns, argyles, stripes, etc?


Sorry patterned socks are not ready. But really working on them making without synthetic is really hard.
I want to show you a picture of new colors which was take by Viccel user from France. Really I liked that picture.


----------



## dwebber18

Those French guys a nuts, who would think to wear mismatched socks with mismatched shoes. Crazy fashion sense, haha. I can't wait to see the argyles and patterns you can come up with. I have a lifetime supply of solid socks, and now I'm looking to expand my argyles and patters and would love to try out your socks.


----------



## rjt65

After customs held up my sox 3 days less than a full month, I am happy to say i love em.

The otc are too high as my calves are big so i must fold them down. The mid calf breath so well I love em.

I will order more

thks Kemal


----------



## kemalony

rjt65 said:


> After customs held up my sox 3 days less than a full month, I am happy to say i love em.
> 
> The otc are too high as my calves are big so i must fold them down. The mid calf breath so well I love em.
> 
> I will order more
> 
> thks Kemal


Thanks for sharing your experience.

Long socks can be used as folded as you did but nothing can do with short over the calf socks.

I think in hot days you will like them more.

take care


----------



## 1400pennave

Just got my socks yesterday and they are great.


----------



## CJB

Has anyone with big feet tried these? Last time I checked they had socks up to a size 14. I wear a 15 and I was wondering if I might be able to make them work.


----------



## dormat029

Are there any deals going on or that are going to go on? I saw some posts on the first page with a 6 pack ave $4 a sock and mix-n-match. I know that post is from July so maybe it was only for starting up.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

CJB said:


> Has anyone with big feet tried these? Last time I checked they had socks up to a size 14. I wear a 15 and I was wondering if I might be able to make them work.


I wear a size 14 (US) shoe and have tried both the summer and winter weight socks.
The ones provided were of ample size and fit my feet quite easily.

I did have an issue, though. 
As a former athlete, I have quite large calves. Before purchasing, I contacted Viccel, and Kemal assured me that the socks would fit fine. I am indeed able to get the socks up over my calves, though (likely since they lack synthetics) it is a bit of a slow and gentle process to coax them on. 
My problem, however, is with the mid-calf socks. Though I am able to get them on, they do not stay up well. As I wear them, the sock then tends to bunch up on my foot, within my shoe. I had one sock move enough on the first wearing that the reinforced area was no longer over my toe, and a hole broke through in the un-reinforced area of the sock.
(I have contacted Kemal about this and he has said he wants to help resolve the issue. I am awaiting his reply, having reported back about the further wearing he suggested.)

I have not had a problem with the OTC socks. Though they require a little patience to put on, they are comfortable and wear well. Furthermore, they do not seem to cling to pant legs, as some OTC socks do.


----------



## rjt65

yah the short ones fit fine, so no folding needed.

More impressive was wearing them on a day i was out in the rain (funeral) walking throught tom water etc in dress boots.

I was amazed that due to the "breathability" that when i took them off that night my feet were fine--no sweat wet socks etc....

So I am sure they will fare well on the upcoming summer!!! I will be buying more soon!



kemalony said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Long socks can be used as folded as you did but nothing can do with short over the calf socks.
> 
> I think in hot days you will like them more.
> 
> take care


----------



## OODA_Loop

Hello,

Interesting thread. I will have to try these.

Color request - over the calf BOTTLE GREEN in both wool/silk and cotton.

It is an odd color that is hard to find.

Best, OODA


----------



## ZachGranstrom

It's not viccel, but I did find a pair of bottle green dress socks.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kemalony

OODA_Loop said:


> Hello,
> 
> Interesting thread. I will have to try these.
> 
> Color request - over the calf BOTTLE GREEN in both wool/silk and cotton.
> 
> It is an odd color that is hard to find.
> 
> Best, OODA


Here is Viccel Green, we call it Forest Green I think not much difference with bottle green. We are working on bright green too.

_*The picture was taken by Viccel user from Germany_


----------



## PJC in NoVa

OODA_Loop said:


> Hello,
> 
> Interesting thread. I will have to try these.
> 
> Color request - over the calf BOTTLE GREEN in both wool/silk and cotton.
> 
> It is an odd color that is hard to find.
> 
> Best, OODA


FYC, Col. Boyd:

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=4206

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=4202


----------



## kemalony

PJC in NoVa said:


> FYC, Col. Boyd:
> 
> https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=4206
> 
> https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=4202


Yes thats what we call FOREST GREEN on eshop.Viccel but without synthetic.


----------



## Curzon

There seem to have been some comments about the translucence of the spring/summer weight Viccel socks (which otherwise look great) a while back ... can anyone comment on that with the product at the moment? I'm planning to buy a few I can wear in the summer months and fall but don't want a see-through factor.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Curzon said:


> There seem to have been some comments about the translucence of the spring/summer weight Viccel socks (which otherwise look great) a while back ... can anyone comment on that with the product at the moment? I'm planning to buy a few I can wear in the summer months and fall but don't want a see-through factor.


I do not know whether any changes have been made in manufacture since then, however the summer weight socks I purchased 6-8 months ago are indeed thin enough to be seen though.


----------



## Joel40R

I am looking for some argyle socks with this quality. Any suggestions out there.


----------



## calcio

What is the average delivery time? I think it's been around 2 1/2 weeks now for me.


----------



## rjt65

well they are slightly translucent. I have the "swchweaty foot" issue with other socks. NOT with these!!! so a lil bit see thru very little not like the pairs that are very see thru. I used the summer mid calf in the winter, work fine. Rain np, --point is they breath great.

bottom line i placed order for another 7 pairs to be my all time work socks and winter sox with my weekend loafers. :aportnoy::aportnoy:

Kemal: Please get busy on the low profile sox to wear --so i can wear with my sneakers in the summer ;-) like this:
https://www.barenecessities.com/pro...71054&cm_mmc=GLBS-_-Hosiery-_-PumaP71054-_-NA

PS- as far as delivery --few weeks seems to be the norm but the unknown is CUSTOMS--mine were held up a month in customs alone.

worth the wait IMO!!!



Curzon said:


> There seem to have been some comments about the translucence of the spring/summer weight Viccel socks (which otherwise look great) a while back ... can anyone comment on that with the product at the moment? I'm planning to buy a few I can wear in the summer months and fall but don't want a see-through factor.


----------



## calcio

calcio said:


> What is the average delivery time? I think it's been around 2 1/2 weeks now for me.


Should have known better, just received my delivery.


----------



## Naive. Jr.

*More than you ever wanted to know about North Side percussion in the Windy City*



Taken Aback said:


> Opera, by any chance?


Annie-Sophie Mutter says the ear must be trained for classical music appreciation during teenage - later is too late. I wrote my high school principal in Chicago, the same Roman Catholic priest who years before called me to his office after I was falsely denounced by an unnamed fellow pupil for stealing pieces of baseball uniform entrusted to me as team waterboy - to slap me in the face when I maintained my innocence: why didn't our high school in Chicago have any courses or other opportunities in music? He replied the school authorities had a limited budget and decided _sport_ was more important than music. Physical abuse of pupils by instructors was part of our daily curriculum. Why my grammar school in Chicago had no music, I don't know. Next incarnation, please.

All those hand-knitted by nice Swiss and German elderly ladies and handicapped - far relatives of my face-slapping high school principal with German surname of ironic meaing I dare not make public? - are getting holes or thinned out surfaces approaching the point of no repair. If merino wool socks in calf or over the calf length stay up better than cotton as reported above, why waste money on cotton? I'll wait for the new colors Mr Kabbaz mentioned as planned for autumn. Boot socks offered in the UK offer many colors!

(In secret I shall look for a local outlet here in Europe which offers the same socks Mr Kabbaz sells - why should I pay for transportation of the socks from Italy to Long Island retour unfriendly to the environment?)

Result: Limited budget - chance for sock replacement (unathleticaly gifted, but healthy feet), 
*no chance* *for opera* tickets (musically untrained because not on the school curriculum, but healthy ears).


----------



## kemalony

Here are New Viccel Socks Colors
Pistacio,Lilac and Sky Blue


----------



## ZachGranstrom

kemalony said:


> Here are New Viccel Socks Colors
> Pistacio,Lilac and Sky Blue


OOOOOoooo!!! pretty colors!


----------



## andy b.

I ordered five pairs of the summer weight Viccel socks right after the "scarlet sock" thread. In fact, I think I ordered all of the colors above except the one on the right. It took about 3 weeks for them to arrive and the colors are outstanding!!!! I was a bit surprised at just how high "over the calf" socks are, as they are almost knee-highs.  I wore a pair Thursday and I felt like an old man wearing support hose, but I have to say they were quite comfortable! The summer weight is pretty thin, but certainly not see-through and definitely of a very high quality. My feet didn't get hot and they still felt as though I was wearing socks.

I plan on ordering several pairs of the winter weight version as soon as I decide what colors to get.

I am a satisfied customer and will certainly be ordering from Viccel again. Where's the thumbs up symbol when I need it?

Andy B.


----------



## kemalony

Thank you for your posts, want to tell you that there will be patterned socks in a few days the first is herringbone.

I think I found in smile menu option above 
:thumbs-up: :+thumbs-up+:


----------



## knite

I've purchased both summer and winter weight Viccel socks in the past. I'm very satisfied with both types of sock, and am trying to decide which way to go for my next order.

Does anyone have a strong preference for summer or winter weight? If so, which and why?


----------



## Hanzo

I'm wearing my red Viccel socks today. Summer weight, OTC, ribbed. I love these socks and I'm sure I'll be ordering more soon. 12 calendar days from the order to having them in my mailbox and Mr. Kemalony was incredibly thorough in keeping everything on track, including proactively emailing me to make sure I got them. I couldn't be happier wtih my purchase. The one thing that was a little unusual was how long they appeared when I first got them. But, due to the lack of synthetic materials, they don't stretch like other socks so this length was perfect when I put them on. They are very comfortable and are keeping me feet nice and cool on this very hot day.


----------



## CuffDaddy

I'm wearing some navy Viccel socks today, and they are pretty comfy. I usually favor wool socks, but with the thermostat set to 95°, cotton socks have their place. I recently recieved a pair of their orange socks. Be warned: they are traffic-cone *orange*. I'm hoping a few washes will tone them down a bit.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly

I recently received 2 pairs of the summer OTC cotton in light pink. They are just about perfect, easily on par or better than a Polo pair I have in the same color.


----------



## kemalony

Thank you all for your kind words,
I just want to share picture of trial production patterned socks with you
its 100% Mercerized cotton lisle,
Waiting for your comments.


----------



## Hanzo

Wow, those are beautiful! 

I'm glad you posted this today, I keep forgetting that I need some new socks. I'm heading over to your site now to place an order.


----------



## memphislawyer

I tend to pull on mine too hard and now, have just three pair out of the first 7 left. Really, no fading other than the slight fading in the heel area but that is due more to abrasion against the shoe than anything.

I guess since I got some of the first socks, I have the lighter summer version? How much heavier or thicker is the winter version? I like the shorter sock as it holds up plenty well.


----------



## Hanzo

memphislawyer said:


> I tend to pull on mine too hard ... I like the shorter sock as it holds up plenty well.


Just to play devil's advocate; if they hold up plenty well, why are you pulling on them so much?


----------



## memphislawyer

Hanzo, I guess when I pull them on in the morning. I dont have to keep pulling them up during the day. I put a run into two pair early on just putting them on. Now, I was one of the first I guess to get the socks so it may be that the production process or material but I doubt it. Guess I was using too much force. That is why I wonder if getting the heavier sock, or winter weight, might help. these have not worn out in the heel, like my Gold toes have. Those things are apt to get threadbare on me, but the Viccel socks, all they show is a little lighter in coloration in that area, handling the abrading much better.


----------



## Hanzo

memphislawyer said:


> Hanzo, I guess when I pull them on in the morning. I dont have to keep pulling them up during the day. I put a run into two pair early on just putting them on. Now, I was one of the first I guess to get the socks so it may be that the production process or material but I doubt it. Guess I was using too much force. That is why I wonder if getting the heavier sock, or winter weight, might help. these have not worn out in the heel, like my Gold toes have. Those things are apt to get threadbare on me, but the Viccel socks, all they show is a little lighter in coloration in that area, handling the abrading much better.


Gotcha. I was originally thinking that if it was due to pulling them up throughout the day, that the OTC might help, but that's not the case. The pair I own only have two wearings so far, so I can't comment about durability.


----------



## DCLawyer68

I'm a fan of herringbone patterns. I'd order the orange for sure and look forward to some other patterns, esp traditional argyles.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Just got my order, forest green (bottle green to some), pistachio and pink.

I'm a big fan of the forest green with my whiskey strands and navy suit (click in picture for larger size).


----------



## dukekook

kemalony said:


> Thank you all for your kind words,
> I just want to share picture of trial production patterned socks with you
> its 100% Mercerized cotton lisle,
> Waiting for your comments.


Bring on the patterns. What is the earliest they might be available?


----------



## Hanzo

DCLawyer68 said:


> Just got my order, forest green (bottle green to some), pistachio and pink.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the forest green with my whiskey strands and navy suit (click in picture for larger size).
> 
> View attachment 1669


I really like that! Which is good, because I had already ordered the forest green and I own the Walnut Strands, so...thank you for showing me how beautifully they work together.


----------



## DCLawyer68

My pleasure - I just experimented and liked it...sometimes you never know until you put it on, but the forest green is a very nice way to add color and still keep it fairly conservative.


----------



## Hanzo

I received 3 more pair yesterday, and as usual, they're fantastic. I'm wearing the hunter green pair today and have already received compliments.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I'm disappointed that the wool/silk socks are still only being offered in the 4 basic shades. Since I'm not a big fan of cotton dress socks, the wool/silk ones are really the only ones of interest to me.


----------



## kemalony

Sorry for dissappointing, there will new items colors and patterns soon.
While working on new items we are working on new design.
hope you will visit and share your thoughts about new design.
new design
subdomain is eshopoldpage but please dont care 
waiting for your comments.
thanks

ps:its not completed yet..


----------



## hardline_42

kemalony said:


> Sorry for dissappointing, there will new items colors and patterns soon.
> While working on new items we are working on new design.
> hope you will visit and share your thoughts about new design.
> new design
> subdomain is eshopoldpage but please dont care
> waiting for your comments.
> thanks
> 
> ps:its not completed yet..


Kemal, I notice that your new page has tabs for 100% wool socks, underwear and accessories but there are currently no products listed under them. Should we be expecting to see some new products? Can you give us any details? Thanks.

BTW, I received my order some time ago and I'm very happy. The socks were ever so slightly larger than I had hoped but after the first wash (and hang-dry) they fit perfectly. They've been through the laundry several times now and there haven't been any negative effects to report.


----------



## kemalony

hardline_42 said:


> Kemal, I notice that your new page has tabs for 100% wool socks, underwear and accessories but there are currently no products listed under them. Should we be expecting to see some new products? Can you give us any details? Thanks.
> 
> BTW, I received my order some time ago and I'm very happy. The socks were ever so slightly larger than I had hoped but after the first wash (and hang-dry) they fit perfectly. They've been through the laundry several times now and there haven't been any negative effects to report.


Yes there will be new products thats why we need to redesign our page. 
as 100% merino wool socks there will more colors and pattern.
as underwear sleeveless vest for beginning
as accessories actually not sure we catagorized right but there will be wooden socks boxes

Hope you liked the new layout.


----------



## kemalony

*100% Merino Wool Socks are ready*

Finally 100%Merino socks are ready. We are really sorry for latency tests and improvements took more than we expected but production hides many things for latency if you are dealing yarn to ready socks.
As brief they are made of australian merino wool as 2 ply yarn which supplies softness and strength.
100% Merino wool socks are 40% thicker than wool-silk socks but they are as soft as wool-silk.
For now we have 8 colors as usual we would like to learn your new thoughts about colors.
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Finian McLonergan

Personally I prefer your OTC solid colours, where I don't think you can be beaten for value, especially with the generous discount offered to AskAndy customers. Your solid OTCs are now a staple in my wardrobe.

I particularly like your new Clemesten Green colour in OTC and will be ordering same shortly.

I would love to see you add Egyptian Blue to your solid colour range as you are missing an intermediate blue. (The Cobalt Blue which you feature in your new Merino patterned range would also do the trick, but Egyptian would be perfect)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_blue

In the film The BandWagon, Fred Astaire memorably paired such socks with a conservative navy DB pinstripe/black shoes and, in the same film, with a light blue-grey suit and dark-brown shoes:

Keep up the good work and the excellent service.


----------



## kemalony

Finian McLonergan said:


> Personally I prefer your OTC solid colours, where I don't think you can be beaten for value, especially with the generous discount offered to AskAndy customers. Your solid OTCs are now a staple in my wardrobe.
> 
> I particularly like your new Clemesten Green colour in OTC and will be ordering same shortly.
> 
> I would love to see you add Egyptian Blue to your solid colour range as you are missing an intermediate blue. (The Cobalt Blue which you feature in your new Merino patterned range would also do the trick, but Egyptian would be perfect)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_blue
> 
> In the film The BandWagon, Fred Astaire memorably paired such socks with a conservative navy DB pinstripe/black shoes and, in the same film, with a light blue-grey suit and dark-brown shoes:
> 
> Keep up the good work and the excellent service.


Thank you all for your kind words.
We have started to working on Egyptian Blue I think its almost same colour with cobalt blue, right ?

wish you all peace and happiness for 2011.


----------



## Finian McLonergan

Thank you, and many happy returns to you and your colleagues and continued success.

Yes, Egyptian Blue is quite like Cobalt Blue, only nicer!. You can see a comparison chart here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Shades_of_blue

As you can see, Egyptian Blue and Persian Blue are almost identical, whereas Cobalt Blue appears a little muted by comparison.

And the precise colour calibration details are available here, although I've no idea how such specifications would translate into fabric dyeing production environments:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt_blue

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Blue

Cobalt Blue would be fine. Egyptian or Persian Blue would be perfection!


----------



## kemalony

Thank you very much for your support. I think we can make them ready with dark bordeaux.

For your information we relaised thicker winter weight socks as 100% mercerized cotton which is 33% thicker than regular winter weight socks as 3 ply yarn but sorry to say that single design and single range (regular size ( EU:42-43.5 US: 9½-10 UK 9-9½ )). Hope you will like them .


----------



## kemalony

Egyptian Blue is ready now, hope you will like them. With egyptian blue we added canary yellow as some customers wanted.


----------



## Finian McLonergan

kemalony said:


> Egyptian Blue is ready now, hope you will like them. With egyptian blue we added canary yellow as some customers wanted.


Terrific. That's what I call customer responsiveness. Well done.


----------



## Unregistered

Are the 6 packs still being offered?

Oh my I suddenly feel like I need more socks.


----------



## kemalony

Unregistered said:


> Are the 6 packs still being offered?
> 
> Oh my I suddenly feel like I need more socks.


We dont offer the 6 packs but 3 or more pairs we post you as registered item with id to track your pack.


----------



## Pirendeus

kemalony, a few pages ago, someone mentioned a "test" pair to see if the sizing was correct before ordering a larger shipment. Do y'all still do this?


----------



## kemalony

Sorry to say that we dont offer test pair. But we keep prices low as free shipping.
And in the case of wrong sizing we are ready to send replacement pairs.
Actually there not much sizing problem coz our socks are naturally elastic and after washing they fit perfect.
Let me remind you size range
XS:US 6-7 EU 38-39
S:US 7½-8 EU 40-41
R: US 8½-9½ EU 42-43½
L:US 10-11½ EU 44-45½
XL:US 12-14 EU 46-48

Hope I could help you.


----------



## dingbat

Thought I'd take the time to give my recommendation to this merchant.

I have now made a number of purchases and can attest that the socks are of excellent quality. Cotton is nice in the summer; heavy cotton much warmer while the woollen/silk ones are both beautifully soft and particularly useful for wearing under a suit on those cold, windy, wintry days.

Very quickly, they have become my "first-up" option from my sock drawer.

Kudos to Kemal, and his company.

I look forward to trying the Herringbone socks!


----------



## Finian McLonergan

Received my Egyptian Blue and Clemesten Green socks today. They're perfect.


----------



## kemalony

Thank you, really got happy to learn that you liked the colors so do I 

Just wanted to inform you we have started producing solid color ribbed 100% merino socks as both mid-calf and over the calf.


----------



## andy b.

kemalony,

Any idea when you'll have the Merino wool winter weight socks in the patterned colors available in size 9 1/2 US?

andy b.


----------



## PolieCat

I tried two pairs, one summer weight and one winter weight, of the Viccel OTC cotton dress socks. I found both to be of high quality and comfortable, though I prefer the winter weight model. I've just ordered a few more pairs in different colors. 

I had received an email from the company asking me if I had received my order. After I replied, I appreciate getting a very nice message. I am impressed by the customer service. It was nice to get the AAAC discount, too.


----------



## nishan22

*Love these socks*

Just wanted to say that I love these socks. Just placed my third order for even brighter colors and looking forward to getting them. They are super comfortable, stay in place and are great value


----------

